# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  **OFFICIAL 2016 NFL SEASON THREAD**

## cajuncocoa

Post your thoughts on the 2016 NFL season - this thread will run past the Super Bowl.  [mod edit]

----------


## CPUd

The Cowboys first pick, #4 overall Ezekiel Elliott:

----------


## oyarde

That kid has game , I kind of liked him even though I always root against the Buckeyes , until I saw that .

----------


## euphemia

The Titans picked up some size and speed, for sure.  They picked up a top notch  offensive tack, defensive tackle, linebacker, safety, and the Heisman Trophy winner, Derrick Henry.  They all sound like stand up guys.

----------


## CPUd

The Titans traded the #1 pick, and subsequent maneuvering from that got them 10 picks this year, and 2 extra next year.






> Titans coach Mike Mularkey called DeMarco Murray shortly after the team drafter Heisman Trophy winner Derrick Henry in the second round. Coach told the veteran, "You're still going to be the guy who carries the load for us." There won't be drop off when you come out.


The Derrick Henry pick was a big ??, because they already got DeMarco Murray in the offseason.  But I get why they picked him.  None of the runners on the team from last year were very consistent.  I still thought they should have picked Ohio St. WR Tyler Boyd in that spot.  The rest of the group looks good.  Conklin will be a week 1 starter, and Dodd will be in the rotation on defense.  The new GM has a scouting background, and many of the later round picks were drafted based on their projected year 2 value.

----------


## oyarde

Other than the Vikings , I think the Titans and Jags did well.

----------


## CPUd

LOL I like this guy Sebastian Tretola:






> On Marcus Mariota winning the Heisman Trophy instead of him: “I’ll talk to him about it when I get there. I was definitely robbed. And I definitely have some concerns to address with him about that.”

----------


## CPUd

> Other than the Vikings , I think the Titans and Jags did well.


Yeah, the Jags did really well, and the guys they picked in previous drafts are starting to get better.  It's going to suck playing them 2 times a year.

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I was really hoping Dallas would pick up a high quality QB to groom to be Romo's eventual (I shed a single manly tear...) replacement. 

They tried (Paxton Lynch), but didn't get it. 

We'll see how Prescott does....

...probably just a backup (Hey, can't be worse than Weeden...can he?)

RB for first pick? 

Jerry Jerry, why?! There's nothing wrong with the RB position. You can run a monkey through that. It's all about Romo and the Great Wall. 

...which is why I was happy to see a high pick go to an OLB. That was a good call. 

The_ real_ need though (other than QB for the future) was D, on all fronts. And they did get a lot of them, so we'll see if that pays off. 

Final thought: "Crop Top" had better be the second coming of Emmitt Smith, for what he cost. And get a damn shirt!

----------


## CPUd

Yeah, they did one for every team:
http://uproxx.com/sports/nfl-game-of-thrones-logos/

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers -Super Bowl bound, again

----------


## Intoxiklown

> I was really hoping Dallas would pick up a high quality QB to groom to be Romo's eventual (I shed a single manly tear...) replacement. 
> 
> They tried (Paxton Lynch), but didn't get it. 
> 
> We'll see how Prescott does....
> 
> ...probably just a backup (Hey, can't be worse than Weeden...can he?)
> 
> RB for first pick? 
> ...


I haven't followed pro ball since Marino was the man for the Dolphins, nor was I a fan of the Cowboys. But, I think a lot of people are going to be very surprised at Dak Prescott. I am a Miss State fan, and know his career pretty well. When you look at his college numbers, and all the records he set, keep one thing in mind. He did that while running for his life, as the O line was atrocious. His senior year he did it with no line, and no running game to keep defenses honest. And in the SEC West.

He'll need a couple of seasons to mature some more, learn schemes, and get used to the pace of the pros, but he is one of the most studious players anyone has ever seen (he lived in the film room and ran extra team practices), a natural leader, honestly a great kid, and that SOB is TOUGH. And I mean TOUGH. Both physically and mentally. With someone like Romo to learn from, a (what looks to be being built at Dallas) solid run game, and an offensive line that actually blocks, he could very well show why a lot of people from the SEC are talking about what a gold mine pick he was for the Cowboys. 

It's not guaranteed, but he could very well turn into a guy who can tote the load for them.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> *DALLAS JOFFREYS*: An overinflated sense of entitlement and a massive ego. Joffrey thinks Joffrey is the greatest, but really everyone just hates him.


I appreciate that the author, even though not a fan, had the good sense to put Dallas first on his list, where we obviously belong..




> I haven't followed pro ball since Marino was  the man for the Dolphins, nor was I a fan of the Cowboys. But, I think a  lot of people are going to be very surprised at Dak Prescott. I am a  Miss State fan, and know his career pretty well. When you look at his  college numbers, and all the records he set, keep one thing in mind. He  did that while running for his life, as the O line was atrocious. His  senior year he did it with no line, and no running game to keep defenses  honest. And in the SEC West.
> 
> He'll need a couple of seasons to mature some more, learn schemes, and  get used to the pace of the pros, but he is one of the most studious  players anyone has ever seen (he lived in the film room and ran extra  team practices), a natural leader, honestly a great kid, and that SOB is  TOUGH. And I mean TOUGH. Both physically and mentally. With someone  like Romo to learn from, a (what looks to be being built at Dallas)  solid run game, and an offensive line that actually blocks, he could  very well show why a lot of people from the SEC are talking about what a  gold mine pick he was for the Cowboys. 
> 
> It's not guaranteed, but he could very well turn into a guy who can tote the load for them.


I like that he "lived in the film room." So did/does Romo. 

We'll see, hope you're right.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Zippyjuan

> Vikings look good so far .


Well, a pre-season game vs the Chargers is not a good basis for judgement though. Chargers have won like one divisional game in the last two seasons going 4-12 last year (correction: the beat the Raiders twice in 2014).  Players are getting old and #1 draft pick-  Joey Bosa still hasn't signed yet. (and they want voters to spend over $1 billion on a new stadium!)

Denver looks like they may be considering getting rid of Sanchez.  He didn't even get to play this week.  If he isn't on the roster they save $3.5 million in salary and get to keep a compensatory draft pick. Paxton Lynch surprised in his play as the #2 QB this week.  Broncos may be trying to move their starting punter from last year.  They drafted another one this year who took all the snaps against the Rams this week.  They asked the current starter, Britton Colquit to take a pay cut to $1.6  million again this year (they did that last year too from what would have been $3 million- this year he is due $3.35 million).  Cutting salary may make it easier to trade him.  Vikings want another punter and their Special Teams coordinator came from Denver.

----------


## CPUd

I saw #Vikings trending on twitter and at first I thought it was the TV show.

They come to Nashville for Week 1.

The Chargers came here for the first preseason game, they rehired Whisenhunt as OC.  They were very low energy.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Tony Romo Breaks Bone In Back: Out Until Mid-Season

----------


## devil21

Preseason playoff picks:

NFC: was, atl, min, ari, gb, sea      
AFC: cin, buf, mia, jax, ind, kc

pro tip - preseason nationally televised games tend to foreshadow anointed playoff teams.

----------


## oyarde

> Well, a pre-season game vs the Chargers is not a good basis for judgement though. Chargers have won like one divisional game in the last two seasons going 4-12 last year (correction: the beat the Raiders twice in 2014).  Players are getting old and #1 draft pick-  Joey Bosa still hasn't signed yet. (and they want voters to spend over $1 billion on a new stadium!)
> 
> Denver looks like they may be considering getting rid of Sanchez.  He didn't even get to play this week.  If he isn't on the roster they save $3.5 million in salary and get to keep a compensatory draft pick. Paxton Lynch surprised in his play as the #2 QB this week.  Broncos may be trying to move their starting punter from last year.  They drafted another one this year who took all the snaps against the Rams this week.  They asked the current starter, Britton Colquit to take a pay cut to $1.6  million again this year (they did that last year too from what would have been $3 million- this year he is due $3.35 million).  Cutting salary may make it easier to trade him.  Vikings want another punter and their Special Teams coordinator came from Denver.


The Vikings tried out two very good punters in pre season they could have gotten cheaper .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Will the Vikings ever win a Super Bowl?  Actually, will they ever get back to the Super Bowl?

Oh yeah, I foresee the usual Bengals suck and/or implosion.

----------


## devil21

Y'alls talk of the Vikings made me revisit their situation.  They have a big financial incentive to do well this season with the new stadium.  I edited my post above to hedge the Vikings as a playoff team instead of Carolina.  Cam's big new contract is a giant red flag that the Panthers are due for a letdown season.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Tony Romo Breaks Bone In Back: Out Until Mid-Season


Hopefully he retires.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Preseason playoff picks:
> 
> NFC: was, atl, min, ari, gb, sea      
> AFC: cin, buf, mia, jax, ind, kc
> 
> pro tip - preseason nationally televised games tend to foreshadow anointed playoff teams.


Any stadium deals this year?

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Preseason playoff picks:
> 
> NFC: was, atl, min, ari, gb, sea      
> AFC: cin, buf, mia, jax, ind, kc
> 
> pro tip - preseason nationally televised games tend to foreshadow anointed playoff teams.


Note- preseason nationally televised games tend to be teams which were in the playoffs the previous season.  That makes the rematch a popular viewing choice.  They were already good and successful- not necessarily "pre-ordained".

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Any stadium deals this year?


Chargers voting on two different stadium ballot issues in November.  And they only won four games last season- none in their division- so either no favortism towards teams wanting stadiums or the league doesn't want San Diego to build one.

----------


## oyarde

> Chargers voting on two different stadium ballot issues in November.  And they only won four games last season- none in their division- so either no favortism towards teams wanting stadiums or the league doesn't want San Diego to build one.


I would move the Chargers to Oklahoma City and hire Fouts as OC

----------


## oyarde

Go with a new name , something like OK City, ( Indian Territory) Comanches . New Logo of course ..... could give Danke season tickets and @ halftime have the  Mascot and some kids out of the stands shoot some flaming arrows @ him. That $#@! would sell a bunch of tickets .....

----------


## Zippyjuan

If the stadium issues don't pass (and at this point it looks like they won't) the Chargers can either decide to use the old stadium or move to LA and share the new stadium the Rams are building. They have until the end of January to decide on that. (if they don't take the LA option, the Raiders have the next option on moving to LA).

----------


## oyarde

The Raiders belong in Oakland . San Diego played the first yr in LA with Jack Kemp at QB , but the Rams belong in LA . San Diego was the last team in the 60's to have a starting QB with a uniform number higher than 20 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Raiders already have a fan base in LA.  Chargers don't.  Chargers have difficulties selling out their current stadium and want at least $1 billion for a new one.  Heck- the Raiders have a bigger fan base in San Diego than the Chargers seem to.  You should see all the silver and black at Qualcom Stadium when they play here.

----------


## devil21

> Note- preseason nationally televised games tend to be teams which were in the playoffs the previous season.  That makes the rematch a popular viewing choice.  They were already good and successful- not necessarily "pre-ordained".


Some of them, yes.  But that is also part of the rigged league system where playoff teams are decided before the season even starts for financial/economic reasons.  Franchises that get big taxpayer money for stadium projects and surrounding "revitalization" agenda 21 projects magically make the playoffs soon after.  It would stand to reason that taxpayers getting stuck with new taxes wouldn't take kindly to a crappy team playing in the freshly upgraded stadium on their dime.  I wrote about this in previous NFL threads but an example is Brady's suspension is an excuse for the Pats to miss the playoffs and open the door for the Bills and Dolphins to make the playoffs.  The Bills got $200m in taxpayer funded upgrades and Dolphins owner poured $400m of his own money into stadium upgrades last season.  Watch and learn Zip.  The league is rigged by the owners.


eta:  The Brady saga dragged out longer than I anticipated but the end result was as I predicted.  The NFL got the court ruling it wanted stating that the NFL front office can suspend players pretty much for any reason it wants and players have little to no legal recourse.  Just another way to rig games by forcing players to sit out when necessary.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Yes, everything in life is rigged. Pay no attention to the man behind that curtain. But usually if you have money for a new stadium, you also have money to hire quality players. 

W*ho was in the playoffs last year and how old are their stadiums?*  Let's start with the Super Bowl teams. 

Denver- built in 2001

Carolina Panthers- 1996

New England Patriots- 2002

Arizona Cardinals- 2006

Pittsburgh Steelers- 2001

Kansas City Chiefs- 1972

Green Bay Packers- 1957

Seattle Seahawks- 2002 
(dates are for when stadium first opened- not upgrades). 

*Who has the newest stadiums?*  (Vikings stadium opens this season)

San Francisco 49'ers- 2014- failed to make playoffs since. 

New York Jets/ Giants- 2010  Jets made playoffs (Conference Championship game) that year.  Failed to make playoffs since. 
Giants- did win Super Bowl 2011.  No other playoff games since stadium opened. 

Dallas- 2009 twice in playoffs- won wild card games in 2009, 2014. Other five years, no playoff games. 

Arizona Cardinals- 2006- 2008, lost in Super Bowl. 2009- Wild Card game win, no playoffs next four years. 2014- lose Wild Card. 2015- lost AFC championship game. 

Philladelphia- 2003

Detroit- 2002


So how many of the playoff teams recently got a new stadium?  How many of the newest stadium teams made the playoffs?  Other than Arizona, I don't see much of a link at all.

----------


## CPUd

In the NFL, it is possible to buy a playoff or even a championship team, though the recent version of the CBA makes it more difficult.  What will happen is the team will have cap issues for years afterward, and all that talent/experience will jump ship at the first opportunity, and cause problems in the locker room.  See what happened with the 49ers, Ravens, Redskins, Eagles, Giants over the last 10 years or so.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos name Siemian as starting QB and rumors now that they are seeing if Dallas is interested in Mark Sanchez.  Dallas is not interested at his current salary. He would need a big pay cut. Draftee Paxton Lynch will be back-up.  Neither has thrown a pass in the NFL (Siemian was third string back-up last year and took just one snap). 

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap300...dallas-cowboys




> The Broncos are shopping veteran quarterback Mark Sanchez, with the Cowboys as an obvious target.
> 
> 
> Denver has contacted Dallas to gauge interest in a trade for Sanchez, NFL Media's Jane Slater reported, via a source informed of the talks.
> 
> While the Cowboys are in the market for a veteran quarterback to back up rookie Dak Prescott with Tony Romo sidelined for two months, they are not interested in Sanchez at his current $4.5 million salary, per Slater.
> 
> *Now that Trevor Siemian has won the Broncos' starting job, Sanchez has been rendered expendable. General manager John Elway is shopping the veteran quarterback around the league, hoping to collect a late-round draft pick rather than releasing Sanchez outright.*
> 
> The Cowboys are unlikely to bite barring a Sanchez salary reduction and favorable conditions on the potential compensation of a late-round draft pick.


Otherwise Denver will likely cut him next week and pay him $1 million (vs $4.5 million if he makes the team).  They also save on a compensatory pick they would have to give up if they keep him.

Siemian's salary?  $538,195. For the whole season. Starting QB for the defending Super Bowl Champions.  47th highest on his team.  Johnny Manziel gets $2 million to not play this season.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

I was definitely reminded of Devil21 when I was watching the Panthers in the Super Bowl.

----------


## devil21

> I was definitely reminded of Devil21 when I was watching the Panthers in the Super Bowl.


Yeah I live here and watched it happen.  It was 'coincidentally' at the same time that the city turned into an Agenda 21 development mecca, our elected mayor was thrown in jail and replaced with an unelected Rhodes Scholar (globalist UN stooge), our airport turned over to a "regional authority", etc.  The owner sucked a $#@!load of money out of the resident's pockets to upgrade his privately owned stadium while old historical neighborhoods and landmarks that surrounded it were being demolished to make way for literally tens of thousands of stack-n-pack apartment units made out of matchsticks and bubble gum.  The improbable Super Bowl run kept the people pacified while their city was transformed right in front of them and their money stolen.  To add insult to injury, the owner has raised "seat license", ticket prices and concession prices this season.  You don't even buy a ticket for a game anymore.  You buy a license to sit your ass in a seat THEN you buy the ticket to actually do it!  In the seat that you paid to build!

And Cam stood there and watched his team lose the game when he inexplicably refused to try to recover his own fumble.  In the offseason he was treated to a $100m contract that guarantees he'll be the face of the team as they return to mediocrity.  But hey mission accomplished, right?  Bread and circuses 101.  I can't wait to see how the league comes up with ways to rig the primetime games this season!




> So how many of the playoff teams recently got a new stadium?  How many of the newest stadium teams made the playoffs?  Other than Arizona, I don't see much of a link at all.


You're missing the part where I said it wasn't only new stadiums.  Taxpayer funded stadium upgrades are a more common thread.  If you apply that standard, along with time proximity to new stadium construction of which the 49ers were an example (don't get me started on Colin's political national anthem act...big contract means you're a political puppet), the pattern starts to emerge.  The NFL is no different than Bilderberg.  The owners work together to enrich each other.

Children of the 80s will know this song but the video is very....hmm...'predictive'....notice who is wearing the sports jersey.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Yeah I live here and watched it happen.  It was 'coincidentally' at the same time that the city turned into an Agenda 21 development mecca, our elected mayor was thrown in jail and replaced with an unelected Rhodes Scholar (globalist UN stooge), our airport turned over to a "regional authority", etc.  The owner sucked a $#@!load of money out of the resident's pockets to upgrade his privately owned stadium while old historical neighborhoods and landmarks that surrounded it were being demolished to make way for literally tens of thousands of stack-n-pack apartment units made out of matchsticks and bubble gum.  The improbable Super Bowl run kept the people pacified while their city was transformed right in front of them and their money stolen.  To add insult to injury, the owner has raised "seat license", ticket prices and concession prices this season.  You don't even buy a ticket for a game anymore.  You buy a license to sit your ass in a seat THEN you buy the ticket to actually do it!  In the seat that you paid to build!
> 
> And Cam stood there and watched his team lose the game when he inexplicably refused to try to recover his own fumble.  In the offseason he was treated to a $100m contract that guarantees he'll be the face of the team as they return to mediocrity.  But hey mission accomplished, right?  Bread and circuses 101.  I can't wait to see how the league comes up with ways to rig the primetime games this season!
> 
> 
> 
> You're missing the part where I said it wasn't only new stadiums.  Taxpayer funded stadium upgrades are a more common thread.  If you apply that standard, along with time proximity to new stadium construction of which the 49ers were an example (don't get me started on Colin's political national anthem act...big contract means you're a political puppet), the pattern starts to emerge.  The NFL is no different than Bilderberg.  The owners work together to enrich each other.


Yeah, IMO you break your leg recovering that fumble if you have to.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings starting QB out with torn ACL

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Hopefully he retires.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings looking pretty good tonight in the second and third quarters  , just enough to win  against Fishers Rams .

----------


## CPUd

Dexter McCluster was cut today, so Derrick Henry will now wear the #22 (RBs can't wear numbers like #2):

----------


## oyarde

> Dexter McCluster was cut today, so Derrick Henry will now wear the #22 (RBs can't wear numbers like #2):


Maybe if he was backup punter or emergency QB he could get 2.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos cut Mark Sanchez who then signs one year deal with the Cowboys.

Vikings trade for Sam Bradford.

----------


## oyarde

Yep , Vikings get Bradford as second string QB from the Eagles . Eagles will start the Rookie .

----------


## euphemia

> Dexter McCluster was cut today, so Derrick Henry will now wear the #22 (RBs can't wear numbers like #2):


That's kind of sad about McCluster.

----------


## oyarde

> That's kind of sad about McCluster.


Colts cut a good back today .

----------


## CPUd

> That's kind of sad about McCluster.


The coaches and players liked having him around, he was dependable and experienced.  But he was brought in to be a part of Whisenhunt's offense, and the new system won't give him the same opportunities.  Instead, they are planning to have an alternate package where both Murray and Henry will be on the field.  This could be anywhere from 3-10 plays per game.

I think they gave McCluster a hard look for special teams but they currently have Harry Douglas listed as the kick returner.  They will probably pick up someone tomorrow to return kicks.  The Titans have first pick on any player who gets waived, due to them sucking so bad last year.

----------


## oyarde

I think I am taking the Cardinals in week 1

----------


## oyarde

I was 5 - 0 this week ( or better) on NCAA football and one baseball game , maybe I should have stuck to NCAA football.

----------


## oyarde

Or , maybe  Danke might want to give me some FRN's to gamble for him .....

----------


## oyarde

Any fantasy people out there , ya might want to consider the Vikings defense this week . Probably the Packers after that.

----------


## CPUd

> Any fantasy people out there , ya might want to consider the Vikings defense this week . Probably the Packers after that.


I think the Vikings defense is going to get shredded by what looks to be a very balanced offense.  Though the Titans are weak at long 40+ yard passing plays, they will take a couple shots.  The Titans defense has been $#@! against the run, so if AP can get it going, this could be a high scoring game.

----------


## asurfaholic

Looking forward to tonight's Super Bowl rematch. Looks to be a tough game, and as much as I want to gloat and look forward to our defense vs a untested Denver offense, the other side of the coin is denver's defense will be facing the same mike Remmers who got beat bad in the Super Bowl. Our Oline is nothing to sneeze at but Denver has proven it has the capabilities of disrupting our high power offense. 

Will be a hard fought game. Hope for a panthers win but could go either way.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos probably have the lowest paid starting QB in the league- amazing for the defending Super Bowl Team. Trevor Simian is getting just over $500,000 a year.  He currently ranks as the 82nd highest paid QB.  http://www.spotrac.com/nfl/rankings/quarterback/

Denver D is strong as ever and offense should be better.  Despite having Peyton Manning as QB last year, he wasn't Peyton- his QB rating was the second lowest in the entire league.   Broncos have to be better on offense this year- they hit things very lucky last season- crazy last moment turnovers which gave them games.  Hitting other top teams when their best players were injured.  They won't have that kind of luck this season. But I think they can do it. Playoffs again?  Yes. Super Bowl? Repeating is extremely difficult. 

Elway seem very good at assessing talent and not over-paying for it.  

Go Denver!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

PREDICTION:

Romo returns for Week 5 against the Bengals, with Prescott having achieved a passable 2-2, and Dallas goes on to win the division 11-5.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Denver will have a chance to tie it up before half .

----------


## oyarde

New kid for denver is 8 of 12 with a pick and a sack . He will need to do better in the second half for them to have a chance to win .

----------


## phill4paul

Carolina is back, much humbled, and....hungry.

----------


## CPUd

That Bronco defender jumped offsides so hard it made Cam Newton call a time out.  Usually they wait until the snap to throw the flag, so the offense gets a free play, but that dude was unabated to the QB.  They should have thrown the flag.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Newton took a bad hit, might be injured.

EDIT: back on the field but looks shook up, first pass was way low

----------


## r3volution 3.0

4th and goal Broncos....

Go for it, I say, Camrolina's on the ropes.

EDIT: nvm, not 4th and goal, just 4th, now converted for 1st and goal

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Boom, TD, Denver takes the lead

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Cam has 3 minutes to come up with a FG for the win . About 30 yards and it should be close to a lock .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Game

----------


## r3volution 3.0

...O FFS, now Denver gives 'em a 1st on a penalty

----------


## oyarde

1:25 and they still need about 35 yards , nothing has changed.

----------


## oyarde

About  or 10 more yards they kick it for the win .

----------


## CPUd

REJECTION

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Wide! 

...so, do we have a Cam sad face gif yet?

----------


## CPUd

Cam took like 3 hard head shots this game.

----------


## oyarde

Entertaining for certain.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Cam took like 3 hard head shots this game.


I guess we'll be charitable and blame that for his 54% pass completion...

----------


## devil21

All primetime games will come down to the last 2 minutes, come hell or high water.  

Even though nearly the entire pregame show was about recapping the SB, I had to laugh how during the pregame show NBC literally edited out every instance of Cam purposely not trying to recover his fumble.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I am thinking Cardinals , Packers ,Vikings win and Bears , Lions lose .

----------


## JK/SEA

i'm not standing for the flag today...

just call me 'deplorable'...

Seahawks will blow out the Dolphins btw....

----------


## oyarde

I would favor the Seahawks today . It would be nice if I was wrong about Green Bay.

----------


## oyarde

4:25 , time to see if Luck can still throw the ball and move away from that O line .

----------


## oyarde

Chargers into OT , I am sure most people thought KC would run away with that .

----------


## oyarde

Boy , the 'Aints sure did blow one today .

----------


## oyarde

Diggs may have a shot at leading the NFC in receiving this season .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Chargers into OT , I am sure most people thought KC would run away with that .


I see the Chargers still have something against winning games. Just like last year. They were up 24-3 in the second half and 27- 10 in the fourth quarter and lost. Five times last year they lead in the fourth quarter and still lost.  A seventeen yard punt with two minutes left deep in your own end? (It did bounce back about 20 yards in their direction after it hit the ground the first time).  They only played about 2/3 of the game.  Then they gave up. When that happens consistently I think you have to blame the coach.  Lack of mental or maybe even physical conditioning. Top receiver Keenan Allen injured in the game- he missed a lot of last season too.  Possible ACL- MRI on Monday. 

http://www.espn.com/blog/san-diego-c...-to-the-chiefs



> The Chargers' late-game meltdown harked back to their struggles closing out games last season, when they finished 3-9 in games decided by eight points or fewer.



Raiders ballsy to go for two and the win instead of sending it to OT.  Two TDs and two point conversions in the game for them!  THAT is how you build confidence in a team!

Charger loss kinda hurts the "NFL Teams Wanting New Stadiums allowed to win" theory.  We have two different ballot issues on funding a new stadium in November.  A winning team makes the voters more excited about supporting either of them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Cowboys down one- 20- 19, trying to get into field goal range.  Clock ticking down. Pass down right side but receiver cuts inside trying to get more yards instead of going out of bounds.  Clock runs out before then can run one more play.  'Boys lose. (they still probably needed another 20 yards or so to be in range though).

----------


## oyarde

I only went 4 -2 today , I better get back to NCAA .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Cam took like 3 hard head shots this game.


Not enough

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> All primetime games will come down to the last 2 minutes, come hell or high water.  
> 
> Even though nearly the entire pregame show was about recapping the SB, I had to laugh how during the pregame show NBC literally edited out every instance of Cam purposely not trying to recover his fumble.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Seahawks, Giants and Chiefs won. Today was a good day.

----------


## CPUd

Mariota choked like a dog today. 2 turnovers for immediate TDs by the defense in what was otherwise an evenly-matched game.  It sucked because he played harder than I've seen a QB play in a while, and kept the Vikings on their heels for almost 3 quarters.  The Vikings had a sloppy O line, but a couple damn good receivers.

----------


## oyarde

No touchdowns yet for the Redskins .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins finally get a touchdown , they have the ball back , but only 5 1/2 minutes left , Steelers have 31 on the board.

----------


## oyarde

Bills fire Offensive Coord after scoring 31 and losing .Maybe the Defensive Coord should have got it instead. Lions look to go 2 - 0 for first time since 2011 .

----------


## oyarde

I like the Seahawks to win this week , even if they only score 12 again.

----------


## CPUd

> Bills fire Offensive Coord after scoring 31 and losing .Maybe the Defensive Coord should have got it instead. Lions look to go 2 - 0 for first time since 2011 .


Yea, that was one of the better OCs in the game, they probably did him a favor by firing him.

----------


## oyarde

There will be a minimum of three 0 - 2 teams after this week . Important to win that opener so you never have to end up there . Pagano is not listening to me though .....

----------


## oyarde

I also stay with my prediction that Johnson will not get in the debates . That and the Seahawks ought to move me to 10 - 2 on picks  past two weeks without me even cleaning up Sat on NCAA football .

----------


## CPUd

Titans and Lions, there are penalty flags on literally every play.  Lions currently have 1st and goal from the 31.

----------


## oyarde

Miami is woeful . Pats are putting in the rookie from NC State I think , up 24 - 0 they can still win .

----------


## oyarde

> Titans and Lions, there are penalty flags on literally every play.  Lions currently have 1st and goal from the 31.


lol , four FG's so far ?

----------


## oyarde

Giants up 7 -3 at the half with the Saints on a blocked kick returned for a touchdown . Browns looking good today in the first half.

----------


## oyarde

Redskins driving , 32 yard catch by Vernon Davis , trailing the Cowboys by 3.

----------


## oyarde

The dip$#@! Cowboys just made an on side kick that went about four yards . They must have money on the Redskins , LOL , of course , Cousins looks like he is on the Jones payroll .

----------


## oyarde

Is there a worse 2 - 0 team than the Giants ?

----------


## oyarde

Cincy only scored 16 today , pretty sub par for them.

----------


## oyarde

Only game I missed was the Seahawks , currently averaging 7 1/2 points a game . I will not take them the remainder of the season .

----------


## oyarde

I would like to Congratulate Keenum on his victory  , I always enjoyed watching him play when he was in school.

----------


## CPUd

> lol , four FG's so far ?


Their first 12 points were a safety, TD, FG.  There were a total of 3 TDs called back because of penalties.  It was an ugly game, some bogus calls on both sides, but a lot of stuff they got away with too.  None f those guys are going to want to get out of bed in the morning.  The Lions were definitely focused on stopping the runners, they played their LBs into the trenches almost every play.  By the 4th quarter, they lost 2 of them and were putting a DE in that spot, made it extremely hard to do their regular rotations, so the Titans were able to keep moving the ball by exploiting that weakness.  This is usually the point in the game where the Titans give it away, but I guess today they'll just have to settle for the win.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## oyarde

> Their first 12 points were a safety, TD, FG.  There were a total of 3 TDs called back because of penalties.  It was an ugly game, some bogus calls on both sides, but a lot of stuff they got away with too.  None f those guys are going to want to get out of bed in the morning.  The Lions were definitely focused on stopping the runners, they played their LBs into the trenches almost every play.  By the 4th quarter, they lost 2 of them and were putting a DE in that spot, made it extremely hard to do their regular rotations, so the Titans were able to keep moving the ball by exploiting that weakness.  This is usually the point in the game where the Titans give it away, but I guess today they'll just have to settle for the win.


 That TD catch by Johnson was a great catch .

----------


## oyarde

> 


That Vikings defense looks poised .

----------


## CPUd

I don't feel as bad about getting beat in Week 1 after seeing what they did to Aaron Rodgers tonight.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I don't feel as bad about getting beat in Week 1 after seeing what they did to Aaron Rodgers tonight.


Your team is going to get pounded in Carolina next week.

----------


## oyarde

How much is Carolina favored by next week?

----------


## oyarde

The Vikings Defense is giving up 14 points a game , avg , past three games to Russell Wilson , Marcus Mariota and Aaron Rodgers .

----------


## CPUd

The Browns lost RGIII and now Josh McCown, they will need to come up with 14 more QBs to finish the season.  They could go back to the old days and have open tryouts every Tuesday.

----------


## oyarde

> The Browns lost RGIII and now Josh McCown, they will need to come up with 14 more QBs to finish the season.  They could go back to the old days and have open tryouts every Tuesday.


They should have got Tebow . They could be selling Tebow shirts instead of the Mets .

----------


## oyarde

The Eagles need to get on it and play some football . Make the people in the City Of Brotherly Love happy .

----------


## oyarde

Eagles starting to roll now , up 22 - 7 .

----------


## oyarde

This week , unless the Dolphins/Browns game ends in a tie , one of them gets a win.

----------


## CPUd

The Patriots are turning their 3rd string starting QB loose on the Texans.  It makes sense though, there's not a lot of film of them running these plays with Tom Brady; they'd have to go back several years to find anything.

----------


## oyarde

Patriots will be 3 - 0 .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

The patriots haven't played a game without the refs in their pocket since the Bledsoe era.

----------


## oyarde

Green Bay looks to have bounced back nicely so far , the Redskins looking like they may be headed for another loss .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense hanging tough . Down 2 points at half to Cam and the offense has not even scored.

----------


## The Gold Standard

The Browns are a joke, but that's nothing new.

----------


## oyarde

> The Browns are a joke, but that's nothing new.


 Tied 24 All with 1 minute to go and they have the ball.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Tied 24 All with 1 minute to go and they have the ball.


I know. I'm watching. I always watch. Now, we'll see how they manage to lose this one.

----------


## oyarde

Jags loose by 2 , Titans  ( Oilers ) and Portsmouth Spartans  ( Lions) , both loose by 7 . Lots of close games .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins trailing by 1 @ the Meadowlands with about two minute left.

----------


## CPUd

That Titans game should have gone into OT.  Penalties and turnovers are a big problem so far this year.  Also not having their #1 WR and TE hurts.  But on the upside, DeMarco Murray is their first 100 yard rusher in 3 years.

----------


## devil21

> Patriots will be 3 - 0 .


Yeah, my prediction on the Pats season ain't lookin so hot thus far.  Are they just that good that they could put a hot dog vendor under center and still win?  Goes to show that Brady may be just an average QB who happens to be on a 'blessed' team.

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah, my prediction on the Pats season ain't lookin so hot thus far.  Are they just that good that they could put a hot dog vendor under center and still win?  Goes to show that Brady may be just an average QB who happens to be on a 'blessed' team.


He is very accurate with the ball , but yeah , Belichick  thinks he can plug in any of his guys and win . He is like the football version of Bob Knight , Knight built a basketball dynasty @ IU , gets fired , goes to Texas Tech , gets rid of his best players because they do not go to class , takes on some walk ons , wins about 20 games anyway.LOL

----------


## oyarde

Jets should probably be under investigation for point shaving the way they threw that game today.

----------


## oyarde

Bears finally show a little life with a touchdown , still down by two touchdowns .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Only five unbeaten teams just three weeks into the season. New England, Baltimore, Denver, Philly, and the Vikings.   Denver and Dallas seem to have found their QB's.  Not missing Osweiler or Mark Sanchez.  Chargers and Colts game was ugly.  Chargers blow another fourth quarter lead and added some more injuries Manti Teo- leading tackler- out for the rest of the season with a non- contact torn  Achilles.  Seeing lots of injuries and playing poorly late in games makes me question their physical fitness.

----------


## oyarde

> Only five unbeaten teams just three weeks into the season. New England, Baltimore, Denver, Philly, and the Vikings.   Denver and Dallas seem to have found their QB's.  Not missing Osweiler or Mark Sanchez.  Chargers and Colts game was ugly.  Chargers blow another fourth quarter lead and added some more injuries Manti Teo- leading tackler- out for the rest of the season with a non- contact torn  Achilles.  Seeing lots of injuries and playing poorly late in games makes me question their physical fitness.


I watched the Colts , saw Teo go out . That will hurt them on defense rest of the season. Hard to believe the Ravens are undefeated . In the AFC the Broncos & Pats are clearly the teams to beat , well ahead of the next tier of  KC ,Houston & Steelers . In the NFC , the Eagles look to be clicking on offense , while the Viking defense has been impressive . The Vikings and Eagles could meet with both 5 - 0 here in three weeks .....

----------


## Zippyjuan

Vikings Eagles would be a fun game.  Denver plays New England in the second half of the season- they finish off their season by hosting the Pats, at Kansas City and home vs the Raiders.  AFC West will be tough this year.

----------


## oyarde

> Vikings Eagles would be a fun game.  Denver plays New England in the second half of the season.


I imagine Bradford hopes to have the offense down by the Eagles game .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense today , two interceptions , 8 sacks , a safety , punt return for a touchdown.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I imagine Bradford hopes to have the offense down by the Eagles game .


They need to be able to put more points on the board.  They have only outscored their opponents by 92 to	27.

----------


## asurfaholic

Panthers do not look like a Super Bowl team this year. They should have won this game, but should haves are not wins and the wins are the only thing that matter. If you aren't winning, you are losing.

----------


## oyarde

> Panthers do not look like a Super Bowl team this year. They should have won this game, but should haves are not wins and the wins are the only thing that matter. If you aren't winning, you are losing.


They only play 4 good teams the rest of the season , so they should win the division.

----------


## Jesse James

go cowboys and former duke and tcu players

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow night the Colts will be flying out to London.

----------


## oyarde

Think I will be taking the Bengals this week.

----------


## oyarde

Is anyone thinking of taking the Browns this week ?

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Is anyone thinking of taking the Browns this week ?


You might as well take them. Baltimore took the last good Browns team. You can have this one.

----------


## The Gold Standard

Speaking of which, I mentioned that I was waiting to see how the Browns would manage to lose the last one, and they did it in the most Cleveland way possible. They recovered a fumble in field goal range, missed the kick as time expired, and lost in overtime. At least they can still manage to surprise me even if they can't put a decent product on the field.

----------


## CPUd

They're saying it's a reinjury/complication from offseason surgery, he could technically return in 6-8 weeks, but probably done for the year:
Sources: J.J. Watt to be placed on IR after reinjuring back

----------


## oyarde

> Speaking of which, I mentioned that I was waiting to see how the Browns would manage to lose the last one, and they did it in the most Cleveland way possible. They recovered a fumble in field goal range, missed the kick as time expired, and lost in overtime. At least they can still manage to surprise me even if they can't put a decent product on the field.


Yeah they should have won that.

----------


## oyarde

> They're saying it's a reinjury/complication from offseason surgery, he could technically return in 6-8 weeks, but probably done for the year:
> Sources: J.J. Watt to be placed on IR after reinjuring back


They cannot beat New England in the playoffs anyway so they are playing to win the division from the Colts .

----------


## oyarde

One thing about Houston , usually have the best cheerleading squad .

----------


## oyarde

College football overtime is entertaining . The NFL should just go back to ties , OT only in the playoffs. My reasoning is that a tie will hurt you in the standings enough everyone will play for the win ( not the tie and OT ) and the games will be better in the last few minutes . The 2 point conversion is great , they should have done that yrs before. Maybe FG's should be reduced to 2 points......

----------


## oyarde

Rumor is , Lady Gaga will be doing halftime of Super Bowl 51 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Confirmed.

----------


## oyarde

Lady Gaga was on fox NFL this morning .

----------


## oyarde

Colts get dropped in London by 3 , 27 -30 by the Jags , both teams 1 - 3 . Colts spotted them a 23 - 6 lead going into the Fourth . Luck was good for his turnover avg as usual .

----------


## oyarde

65 degrees in Chicago for the Bears - Lions game . I would like a 9 - 9 tie  and the fans demanding refunds, but Stafford averaged 350 yards passing ea game against the Bears last season.

----------


## oyarde

Steelers & Chiefs get starting running backs back today for a few snaps . Bengals delivered like I knew they would .

----------


## oyarde

Browns , down 14 to the Redskins , come back and tie it up , 14-14 .

----------


## oyarde

Bills look to be in control for the first half .

----------


## oyarde

Raiders in control as expected .

----------


## oyarde

Titans tie up Houston @ 17 all after going down 14 - 0 early. Mariota has four completions  , if he gets going , could be many points scored.

----------


## oyarde

After 3 quarters , Bills defense has shut out the Pats and held them to 170 yards.

----------


## oyarde

Falcons up three touchdowns .

----------


## oyarde

Bears look poised to get first win . Hoyer @ the Helm . Up 17 - 6 with the ball and four minutes . Big game for Jordan Howard  ( out of IU ).

----------


## oyarde

Falcons lead cut to 8 with 4 minutes .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Go 49ers!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver rookie QB Siemian shaken up near the end of the first half on a sack.  But besides a couple quick scores after turnovers (three turnovers= two touchdowns), the offense hasn't done much so far.  First round draft pick Paxton Lynch now in at QB. With Lynch in, Denver moving the ball better. Field goal. Denver up 17-7 at the half.  90 degrees and very humid. Tampa Bay offense struggling too though they have moved better than Denver and have twice the time of possession.

They are checking an injury to his left (non-throwing) shoulder.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver/ Tampa on weather alert delay. Folks asked to head up to the concourses with about seven minutes left.  At 27-7 many are already leaving anyways.  Bucks have only 50 total net yards offense in the second half at this point.  Only two drives in the entire game by Tampa have been 30 yards or more.  Delay could last at least an hour.

Three unbeaten left.  Denver, Minnesota, and Philly. Eagles were off this week- Vikings play Monday Night vs Giants.

Paxton Lynch was 14-24, 170 YDS and one touchdown in just over one half of game play. Denver had no turnovers.

----------


## oyarde

Tom Brady ban ends tomorrow.

----------


## Suzanimal

> After 3 quarters , Bills defense has shut out the Pats and held them to 170 yards.


Mr Animal was so happy they won. He loves the Bills. He took me to a game once in 1995. I froze my ass off.

----------


## oyarde

> Mr Animal was so happy they won. He loves the Bills. He took me to a game once in 1995. I froze my ass off.


I enjoyed it too , but if they had Brady they would have won  .The  Colts fans here , all always root against the Pats .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Chargers gave away yet another.  Leading the Saints 34- 21 with 6:50 left at home.  Two fumbles and a last second desperation interception and Saints win 35-34.  They must have something against winning. Present for Drew Brees and his first game in San Diego since they let him go after the 2004 season.   Since they have a new stadium on the ballot in November, shouldn't the league be helping them to win so it gets approved?

----------


## oyarde

> Chargers gave away yet another.  Leading the Saints 34- 21 with 6:50 left.  Two fumbles and a last second desperation interception and Saints win 35-34.  They must have something against winning.   Since they have a new stadium on the ballot in November, shouldn't the league be helping them to win so it gets approved?


Anybody who watched that will not vote for a new stadium.

----------


## Zippyjuan

They lost five times last season with a fourth quarter lead.  Twice (half the time) so far this season. Oops- make that three times this year already.  Doesn't get the fan base very excited that way.

----------


## oyarde

Well , Steelers up 36 - 0 looks like they have the 4 point spread covered. If anyone took the over , you still need 13 points in the last 19 minutes .

----------


## oyarde

Over was 49 , there are 50 points on the board with 5 to go ( Steelers up 43 - 7 ). KC had one missed FG ,over is covered because Steelers converted a 2 point conversion on the first touchdown . This is a KC Team that had won 14 of 16 coming in .

----------


## oyarde

Colts 3 - 8 in Lucks last 11 starts .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

NBC showed a graphic that all of Pittsburgh's road games are in the eastern time zone.  The farthest place they fly is Miami.  That's a nice deal.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Broncos host Falcons next week.  Atlanta had 500 yards passing against Carolina Panthers today.  Denver had not allowed 200 yards passing in any of their games so far.  Cam Newton has been taking a beating so far.  He is on concussion protocol after today's loss.  Tampa Bay was barely over 200 yards in total offense against Denver. Denver was #4 in passing defense going into this week (but Carolina was #5 and gave up that 500 yards). 




> Three of the Falcons' five touchdown drives Sunday had *distances of 92, 98 and 99 yards*. Coming into the day, there had been one touchdown drive of 98 or more yards this season. It was only the second time in the last 15 seasons that a team had three 90-yard touchdown drives in a game.


http://www.espn.com/nfl/team/_/name/atl/atlanta-falcons

----------


## oyarde

Supreme Court rejects Redskins appeal for trademark .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings up 2 Touchdowns with 3 1/2 minutes to play . Eli with the ball and one timeout . Would be three scores , but Vikings missed a FG in the Third .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings 4 - 0 , next up to the Longboat is Houston .

----------


## devil21

> NBC showed a graphic that all of Pittsburgh's road games are in the eastern time zone.  The farthest place they fly is Miami.  That's a nice deal.


re:  my playoff team predictions

That's the point where even I'm not wonky enough to dig down into every team schedule to find those gems of info.  For sure a sweet deal.  Is Pittsburgh scheduled for an Agenda 21 makeover soon?

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=devil21;6325744]re:  my playoff team predictions

That's the point where even I'm not wonky enough to dig down into every team schedule to find those gems of info.  For sure a sweet deal.  Is Pittsburgh scheduled for an Agenda 21 makeover soon?[/QUOT I figured the Bengals would win that division , but who knows ?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Dallas wins, Giants lose, Eli face, OBJ tantrum, Panthers embarrassed, Cam nearly gets his head taken off.

Good weekend all around

----------


## oyarde

What is wrong with Odell ?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> What is wrong with Odell ?


Heavy metals in the 'fro bleach?

----------


## oyarde

I expected the Vikings Defense would try and take him away , and they did . You would expect a young man that played four years of college ball to be a little more disciplined .

----------


## r3volution 3.0

They got in his head...which is apparently not hard to do.

----------


## devil21

NFL ratings declining

http://www.forbes.com/sites/brandonk...ing-in-ratings

----------


## oyarde

Browns answer Pats , game tied 7 - 7 . Vikings and Lions jump out to Two Touchdown leads . Go Giants !

----------


## oyarde

Colts & Ravens finally get a lead on somebody .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Browns answer Pats , game tied 7 - 7 . Vikings and Lions jump out to Two Touchdown leads . Go Giants !


I see Brady took them to a touchdown on his first possession back with the team.

----------


## oyarde

> I see Brady took them to a touchdown on his first possession back with the team.


Yep , opening drive , up 16 -7 now or something weird like that

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Yep , opening drive , up 16 -7 now or something weird like that


Safety.  Now up 23-7 already. Still nine minutes in first half and just got the ball back yet again.  Double coverage on Gronkowski leaving other receivers open. Had second and goal from the one- couldn't score.  Went for it on fourth down- failed. Pats also miss field goal.  Offenses starting to slow down.  Halftime- still 23-7.  Could have been worse.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings up 24 - 0 , 8 1/2 minutes to Half , have held Texans to 14 yards in four posessions .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Vikings 24-6 at half. Houston total 67 yards. Vikings 187. Osweiler only completed 7- 20 passes.

----------


## oyarde

Redskins making a move now ....

----------


## oyarde

Vikings driving , up 24 - 6 with a quarter to play . Playing today without the leading Viking offensive player ( WR Diggs ) .Down to one Tight End and a couple Fullbacks to play Tight End looks like .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Eagles come back vs Detroit. Trailed 21-7 now up 23- 21.

Update: Detroit gets fumble which leads to last minute (and half) field goal to knock Philly from the unbeaten teams list. That leaves Vikings (killed Houston 31- 13) and Denver  (hosting the Falcons this afternoon- just underway).

----------


## oyarde

Redskins , Steelers , Vikings , Lions , Titans , Cardinals. Pats and looks like Colts all winners . Steelers of course get the nod for ugliest jersey

----------


## Zippyjuan

Atlanta draws first blood. 75 yard drive with 72 of them passing- last week passed for 500 yards vs Carolina. Bronco's starting QB Simian not playing today.  First round rookie draft pick Paxton Lynch to play instead. Touchdown was on fourth and goal from the one.

----------


## CPUd

In DeMarco Murray's locker:

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver is NOT playing well against Atlanta!  Offense has done nothing in the first half- 76 net yards and three points. They look to be dropping from the unbeatens too (13- 3 at half). 

Division play- Chargers at Raiders.  Raiders have had first and goal on two drives and only six points to show for it.  Chargers leading 10-6.  But San Diego has found many ways to lose games they are ahead in.  Denver gets the Chargers twice in their next three games (Raiders in between) including Thursday Night this week.

----------


## Suzanimal

Go Buzzards!!!

----------


## Zippyjuan

Raiders win 31-34 - now tied with Denver for the division. For a change, the Chargers did not blow a fourth quarter lead (though they were ahead 24- 16 in the third). They did bobble the snap on a potential game tying field goal though. 

ESPN during the week was suggesting that the Chargers try to trade Phillip Rivers- their only consistent player.  They argued that they should do it while he still has value and can get a few good players in the trade. Say he only has about three more good years left.  Also said they should do it so he can have a shot at a Super Bowl- suggested Denver or the Jets. Former Charger RB Ladainian Tomlinson suggested a trade.

----------


## asurfaholic

Am I the only one getting a dual announcer feed on this SNF game? Sounds like there's a Spanish broadcast playing simultaneously with the normal announcer. Very annoying.

----------


## oyarde

> Am I the only one getting a dual announcer feed on this SNF game? Sounds like there's a Spanish broadcast playing simultaneously with the normal announcer. Very annoying.


I would listen to it all in Spanish if GB would lose .

----------


## oyarde

Watching some Browns - Pats during halftime . When the Browns start trying out QB's they may want to do the same with safeties .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Your numbers would be better if you quit drinking on the job.


That's Zippy's way of saying he is now the 30th paid person to use that account.

----------


## oyarde

Not looking good for the Giants .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver might be without not just their starting QB but also possibly their coach Thursday vs San Diego.  Both are uncertain at this point.  Kubiak was hospitalized after their game Sunday.  Defense coordinator Wade Phelps may take over. 

http://www.9news.com/sports/nfl/denv...noon/333236520




> *Kubiak expected to leave hospital Monday afternoon*
> 
> DENVER—Not to say there’s reason to panic but the Denver Broncos play their next game in three days and they don’t know who their head coach or quarterback will be.
> 
> Broncos coach Gary Kubiak remains in a local hospital Monday morning after he was taken there by ambulance about 45 minutes after his team suffered its first loss of the season Sunday to the Atlanta Falcons. 
> 
> According to the Broncos, Kubiak underwent several precautionary tests at the hospital, including an MRI and CT scan. Both tests came back normal.
> 
> *Kubiak was diagnosed with a complex migraine condition that caused extreme fatigue and body weakness*. 
> ...

----------


## CPUd

> The Cowboys first pick, #4 overall Ezekiel Elliott:


This guy looks legit.  He had a good game yesterday:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMoyCUYcLdk

----------


## CPUd

The Panthers are giving up the ball way too much tonight.  This is their 3rd fumble lost.

----------


## oyarde

> The Panthers are giving up the ball way too much tonight.  This is their 3rd fumble lost.


It is a game I think they win anyway .

----------


## CPUd

> It is a game I think they win anyway .


Possibly.  If they can get their QB to throw to the guys in the blue jerseys.

----------


## oyarde

Maybe not  , was that a pick just thrown @ the goal line ?

----------


## oyarde

TB missed two FG's or they could have won by 9 , Carolina missed one or it would have gone to OT , even though they turned it over 4 or more times . That is a division game I guess .

----------


## oyarde

Rumor I heard was Kaepernick will be starting against the Bills . Bills will be looking for fourth win in a row .

----------


## oyarde

Broncos should get QB back , Romo may return after the bye . ( Rumors )

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Dallas wins, Crop Top justifies his draft pick, Dak earns his spot as Romo's backup

Giants lose, Eagles lose, Redkins continue to not matter

And then there's this...



LMFAO

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Broncos should get QB back , Romo may return after the bye . ( Rumors )


Glad it is the Chargers we are playing this week and not New England (we get them towards the end of the season).

----------


## oyarde

Chargers up 10 - 0 , Denver has one first down .

----------


## oyarde

Chargers up 21 - 3 , hold on to win 21 - 13 , rematch in 17 days .

----------


## oyarde

The on side kick that Denver recovered was only the 2nd of 17 this season in the NFL .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

49ers are 1-4. Best thing we can do now is lose out and finish 1-15 to get the #1 pick and hope we don't get screwed with the most difficult schedule for a 3rd year in a row in 2017.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Aside from the fourth quarter, Denver's offense has been terrible- and not just this week.  I am very frustrated with them.  Isn't just having a young QB either.  Biggest reason they lost to Chargers was penalties.  They had huge ones on both sides of the ball- they stop the Chargers but get a personal foul which gives them a first down.  They score what would have been a touchdown near the end and pull them within four points and still like five minutes remaining- but a holding call brings it back and moves them farther away.  Next play sacked and then a fumble.  Maybe Raiders will be the AFC West champions this year.  Denver's D is still good but the offense is not able to do enough to get them the wins.

----------


## oyarde

Must win for the Colts tonight . Vikings have a bye , they should have 6 or 7 wins in by two weeks from tomorrow . Cowboys get first test @ Packers. Dak & crop top see a real defense.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Cowboys get first test @ Packers. Dak & crop top see a real defense.


Bengals defense is good, I wouldn't call this the_ first_ test.

----------


## oyarde

Saints , Titans , Steelers , Redskins ,Rams & 49ers off to good starts so far today.

----------


## oyarde

Bills fight back . MCcoy has about 85 yards with ten minutes to half .Hoyer should have 300 yards against Jags today.

----------


## oyarde

> Bengals defense is good, I wouldn't call this the_ first_ test.


Bengals need to win today and bring a little joy to america since there will be none on election day.

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins showing a little life for a first.

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins get FG blocked that would have put them up by 11 or two scores.

----------


## oyarde

8 1/2 left in the third . Wentz has 28 yards passing for eagles.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals have a chance to make america great again . Will they squander the opportunity ?

----------


## oyarde

Bengals down 8 with 12 1/2 to play.

----------


## phill4paul

Carolina/Saints game has been a good one. Carolina has followed but keeps making comebacks. 2 pt. conversion just tied it up 38/38 w/ 3 min left in the 4th.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I bet those Browns wish they had Otto Graham


Ha, no doubt.

Pretty amazing that he's still ranked that high given how much the game has changed.

----------


## oyarde

Colts looking good so far . Luck has his most of his 1.25 turnover avg out of the way .

----------


## oyarde

> Ha, no doubt.
> 
> Pretty amazing that he's still ranked that high given how much the game has changed.


He was that good . Notice the two best QB's in the era before the amount of games was expanded , that both held the TD pass , passing yardage records when they retired even though they played for teams with a real running game are not on the list. ( Unitas & Tarkenton) .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Here come the Texans.

----------


## oyarde

Here come the Colts

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Was just gonna say the Texans are running a SLOW ass hurry up offense. But it worked!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Texans win. That ended up being a good game. Gore got over 100yds

----------


## oyarde

> Texans win. That ended up being a good game. Gore got over 100yds


Great game , and a big one , had the Colts won I would guess they would have gone on to win the division eventually . Now , I will guess Houston wins the division.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Great game , and a big one , had the Colts won I would guess they would have gone on to win the division eventually . Now , I will guess Houston wins the division.


Houston has the momentum.

----------


## oyarde

Roethlisberger out with surgery .

----------


## JK/SEA

> Seachickens long hair got away with the arm grab on Julio Jones on 4th down that would easily have been a catch. Ryan should have ran for the first down and out of bounds on the play before .


Sherman was going for the ball, and the slight arm grab was incidental. Could easily have called offensive pass interference.

it was a good 'no call'..

----------


## oyarde

> Sherman was going for the ball, and the slight arm grab was incidental. Could easily have called offensive pass interference.


I would say that arm grab is what prevented the reception. Ryan should have ran for the first down the play before .

----------


## JK/SEA

> I would say that arm grab is what prevented the reception. Ryan should have ran for the first down the play before .


the refs would disagree...but then as you know ima seachicken fan..

----------


## CPUd

> Great game , and a big one , had the Colts won I would guess they would have gone on to win the division eventually . Now , I will guess Houston wins the division.


The AFC South will be clearer in a couple weeks.  The Colts are coming to Nashville next week, and Jags the Thursday night after.  The Titans have been lucky by having few injuries, the one they did have actually made their O line better because Josh Kline is working out well at guard.  They will win more games than not when the sheet for the QB and O line looks like this:



Titans have a bad habit of losing division games though, so the next 2 games will give them a good opportunity to either change that, or make it near impossible to win the division.  It was good to see more home fans there yesterday, but still a lot of Browns fans there.  I had them all around me, they bark like dogs.

----------


## oyarde

After three quarters in the desert , Cardinals 21 Jets 3 , Jets have 28 yards rushing , same as Halftime.

----------


## oyarde

Tough night to be a Jets fan . Cardinals up 28 - 3 , 8 1/2 to go .

----------


## CPUd

They finally realized why Fitzpatrick has been with so many teams.  Looks like they also forgot why Geno Smith was benched.

----------


## Suzanimal

This election is so bad it has gotten me interested in sports. Mr Animal is finding this enjoyable. He actually called me Sunday to talk about the Falcons game and is thinking about taking Sundays off to watch sports at home. He always worked Sundays during football so he didn't have to listen to me complain but now he says he feels safe to take a few off. I told him I wouldn't bitch if he cooks and fetches me beer and he said that's not the way it works. He says I need to brush up on how women are suppose to act during a football game before he will fully commit to all Sundays off. Next week is my trial run.

----------


## oyarde

> They finally realized why Fitzpatrick has been with so many teams.  Looks like they also forgot why Geno Smith was benched.


Is that Geno and what the hell was he doing ??

----------


## CPUd

> Is that Geno and what the hell was he doing ??


Best guess, he knew it would be a safety, so he tried to get the ball around to his left hand to pitch it out to #29.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like , about 171 yards rushing for the Cardinals , 33 Jets .

----------


## oyarde

> This election is so bad it has gotten me interested in sports. Mr Animal is finding this enjoyable. He actually called me Sunday to talk about the Falcons game and is thinking about taking Sundays off to watch sports at home. He always worked Sundays during football so he didn't have to listen to me complain but now he says he feels safe to take a few off. I told him I wouldn't bitch if he cooks and fetches me beer and he said that's not the way it works. He says I need to brush up on how women are suppose to act during a football game before he will fully commit to all Sundays off. Next week is my trial run.


Yeah , the Cleveland Indians and your football team are more fun than listening to Clinton.

----------


## devil21

> Yeah , the Cleveland Indians and your football team are more fun than listening to Clinton.


Cleveland is an Agenda 21 city.  Browns got a long term taxpayer money deal for a few million per year.  Obviously the team can't get out of its own way but the zoning and ordinance changes to support Agenda 21 mandates are slipped into those taxpayer money packages.  Since the Browns perpetually suck and even the NFL front office can't make them a contender, here comes to long suffering Indians to distract, along with King James returning.  No coincidence the RNC was held there...

Bread and circuses 101.

Notice the Panthers hasty return to mediocrity that I predicted is right on schedule and the Falcons (another Agenda 21 city with new stadium that needs paying for) are flying high.

----------


## oyarde

> Cleveland is an Agenda 21 city.  Browns got a long term taxpayer money deal for a few million per year.  Obviously the team can't get out of its own way but the zoning and ordinance changes to support Agenda 21 mandates are slipped into those taxpayer money packages.  Since the Browns perpetually suck and even the NFL front office can't make them a contender, here comes to long suffering Indians to distract, along with King James returning.  No coincidence the RNC was held there...
> 
> Bread and circuses 101.
> 
> Notice the Panthers hasty return to mediocrity that I predicted is right on schedule and the Falcons (another Agenda 21 city with new stadium that needs paying for) are flying high.


Cleveland probably has more voter fraud than even Philly .

----------


## CPUd

The Browns have an ownership issue.  Mainly the owner trying to keep from getting indicted.

----------


## oyarde

> Cleveland is an Agenda 21 city.  Browns got a long term taxpayer money deal for a few million per year.  Obviously the team can't get out of its own way but the zoning and ordinance changes to support Agenda 21 mandates are slipped into those taxpayer money packages.  Since the Browns perpetually suck and even the NFL front office can't make them a contender, here comes to long suffering Indians to distract, along with King James returning.  No coincidence the RNC was held there...
> 
> Bread and circuses 101.
> 
> Notice the Panthers hasty return to mediocrity that I predicted is right on schedule and the Falcons (another Agenda 21 city with new stadium that needs paying for) are flying high.


Circus for sure . Indians are 8 - 0 in Oct , playing now , if win that is 10 in a row.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Romo is brittle. If I was him I'd retire after this year. Dude folds like origami in the playoffs anyway.


his last playoff appearance he had 4 incomplete passes -  and 1 of those 4 was the Dez catch that would of taken the lead.

he does seem brittle though.

----------


## otherone

> He says I need to brush up on how women are suppose to act during a football game before he will fully commit to all Sundays off.


huh.
I have _no idea_ how women act during a football game.

----------


## Suzanimal

> huh.
> I have _no idea_ how women act during a football game.


He was just teasing me. I've been know to troll him during games.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> his last playoff appearance he had 4 incomplete passes -  and 1 of those 4 was the Dez catch that would of taken the lead.
> 
> he does seem brittle though.


And just to reiterate for the benefit of Giants fans...

...yes, he said _incompletions_, not interceptions.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> his last playoff appearance he had 4 incomplete passes -  and 1 of those 4 was the Dez catch that would of taken the lead.
> 
> he does seem brittle though.


That wasn't a catch.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Sherman was going for the ball, and the slight arm grab was incidental. Could easily have called offensive pass interference.
> 
> it was a good 'no call'..


Since when is grabbing the arm of a wide receiver going for the ball?  And what part of that is considered offensive PI?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> He's broken the same collarbone 3 times. I also believe he's had this same back injury before, but maybe it was just similar. Also like I said you can't compare today's QBs to other eras.


FWIW the last injury isn't related to the previous back injury.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> FWIW the last injury isn't related to the previous back injury.


Was it to the exact same spot? I remember the doctors claiming Jerry Rice's 2nd knee injury in 1997 wasn't related to the 1st even though he rushed back and injured the same knee.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Since when is grabbing the arm of a wide receiver going for the ball?  And what part of that is considered offensive PI?


Watch the entire play. Jones practically rapes Sherman off the line. Sherman only recovers to catch up because he is faster than Julio. Little clips like that can easily miss the entire context, and that is evident on this play if you watch it all. It is disingenuous to argue the refs should've thrown a flag on Sherman and not Julio. It is also disingenuous to be biased as $#@! editing a clip.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Watch the entire play. Jones practically rapes Sherman off the line. Sherman only recovers to catch up because he is faster than Julio. Little clips like that can easily miss the entire context, and that is evident on this play if you watch it all. It is disingenuous to argue the refs should've thrown a flag on Sherman and not Julio. It is also disingenuous to be biased as $#@! editing a clip.


I did see the entire play. I did see the hand to the face. One doesn't have anything to do with the other. I was pointing out the obvious PI on Sherman which the clip shows. Nothing to do with being edited. That part of the clip is the meat of my response.

It wasn't a "slight" arm grab as the video clearly shows Sherman wrapping his hand around Jones arm. It wasn't "incidental" either. How does only being able to put up half the arms needed to catch that pass qualify as incidental?

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Was it to the exact same spot? I remember the doctors claiming Jerry Rice's 2nd knee injury in 1997 wasn't related to the 1st even though he rushed back and injured the same knee.


Different part of the back. Neither injury affects the other.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I did see the entire play. I did see the hand to the face. One doesn't have anything to do with the other. I was pointing out the obvious PI on Sherman which the clip shows. Nothing to do with being edited. That part of the clip is the meat of my response.
> 
> It wasn't a "slight" arm grab as the video clearly shows Sherman wrapping his hand around Jones arm. It wasn't "incidental" either. How does only being able to put up half the arms needed to catch that pass qualify as incidental?


How does an illegal hands to the face that nearly knocks the defender to the ground not matter?

----------


## cajuncocoa

//

----------


## Jamesiv1

The only thing you need to know about the 2016 NFL season so far is.......... *DAK ATTACK!!!!*

/end thread

----------


## oyarde

> I didn't really want to do this...I never wanted to come back after what happened in July...*really, really, really did not* ...but I was just told I should stick my face back in here (particularly in _this_ thread) before things crash and burn again. And they will. Oh yes, they will.
> 
> Still waiting to see if someone can perform the Heimlich maneuver on the Chicago Cubs before I go all in for the Cowboys again.


What have you been doing ?

----------


## oyarde

Rumor is , Packers Lacy going on Injured Reserve for ankle surgery . That may be it for him , I am going to send him some junk food .

----------


## oyarde

What do we have tonight , Bears - Packers ?

----------


## ARealConservative

> That wasn't a catch.


the hell it wasn't.  review is only designed to overrule obvious things.  they went to New York and decided to determine a judgement call about if a football move was made.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> What have you been doing ?


Staying out of trouble since I'm not posting here.

My son who is a Trump supporter (ugh) was posting here for awhile, but he got banned for having a "multiple account." We figured since he was posting from the same network I do, it was assumed to be a multiple account of mine.  No big deal.  I should disown him anyway.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> How does an illegal hands to the face that nearly knocks the defender to the ground not matter?


i never said it didn't matter.

----------


## oyarde

The Bears need to step up a little here

----------


## oyarde

Bears down 16 with 5 1/2 to go and the ball .

----------


## oyarde

Bears will be 1 - 7 by Halloween.

----------


## oyarde

Colts Titans ready to start on my local channel.

----------


## oyarde

Bradford returns to Philly .

----------


## oyarde

Outstanding onside Kick by the Colts Macafee .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings turnover Wentz three times , get nothing out of it , turn it over twice themselves, then drive 70 yards from own goal line for a FG . Up 3 - 0 . Eagles return kick off for a touchdown .

----------


## oyarde

Colts need at least one more touchdown to get out of there with a win , my guess .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Vikings about to lose first game. Trail Eagles 21-3 with two minutes left.  Late touchdown (37 seconds left) made it 21- 10.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Colts need at least one more touchdown to get out of there with a win , my guess .


I see they just got it.  Lead by four with two minutes remaining.

Now got a fumble and a touchdown off that.  Think that clinches it- 34- 23 with 1:47. Was that on the kickoff? (not watching the game- just catching updates on the internet).  Ah- see it was a sack/ fumble on first down.

Final 34- 26.

----------


## oyarde

Muh Vikings just did not get it done . Defense played well enough to win giving up only 15 points to the high power Eagles( 6 came off of special teams touchdown ) , but the offense unable to come through , scored 1 touchdown would have taken three to win . Colts get 10th in a row from Titans, stay in the hunt , but the Colts blown game last week really hurts. Whoever wins the division will probably see the Pats

----------


## Zippyjuan

With Chiefs and Raiders winning, Denver needs to get it done against Houston on Monday to keep pace.  Denver's offense has been poor the last couple weeks (last week only had one play for over ten yards).  Brock Osweiler face his former team.  He has been struggling as well.

----------


## CPUd

The Titans had that game won until the fumble at the end.  And there were a lot of mistakes between the QB and the receivers.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Steelers- without Ben Rothlesberger, only down four to Brady and the Patriots at the half.  Failed to score twice inside the 20 though.
Pats were up 14-0.

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Muh Vikings just did not get it done .* Defense played well enough to win giving up only 15 points to the high power Eagles( 6 came off of special teams touchdown ) , but the offense unable to come through , scored 1 touchdown would have taken three to win . Colts get 10th in a row from Titans, stay in the hunt , but the Colts blown game last week really hurts. Whoever wins the division will probably see the Pats


Vikings lost. I hope Danke's okay. Maybe I'll send him my fat jeans to cheer him up.

----------


## Suzanimal

Falcons winning...

27-17

----------


## oyarde

> RISE UP!!!
> 
> Come on, Buzzards!!


I am hoping the Buzzards Rise Up today , up 10 -7 on GB now .

----------


## CPUd

> *Earl Thomas hugs official after scoring TD, is penalized*
> 
> NEW ORLEANS -- In what has to be an NFL first, Seattle Seahawks safety Earl Thomas drew an unsportsmanlike conduct penalty Sunday for hugging an official.
> 
> 
> Thomas recovered a fumble by New Orleans Saints running back Mark Ingram in the first quarter and raced down the right sideline for a 34-yard touchdown. He gave the football to a fan in the stands, then ran toward an official with his arms wide open before going in for the hug.
> 
> The official, side judge Alex Kemp, didn't seem to appreciate the gesture and reached into his pocket immediately to flag Thomas for an unsportsmanlike conduct penalty.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...chdown-flagged

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am hoping the Buzzards Rise Up today , up 10 -7 on GB now .


Yep!

That's what I'm talkin' about!

----------


## oyarde

Colts in control early @ Lambeau , up 7 - 3 and have the ball . Luck has already gotten his daily interception out of the way .

----------


## oyarde

Chargers , Saints & Colts in control at this point .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Halftime scores which sound like final scores:

Saints 31
Niners 20

Colts 24
Packers 10

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Chargers , Saints & Colts in control at this point .


Titans take it down the field in about 1:30 for a touchdown and 24 seconds in the half. Back in the game at 14- 19. Charger's Melvin Gordon already has 100 yards rushing.

----------


## CPUd

Melvin Gordon has been gashing the Titans defense.  SD will win if they can't find a way to stop him.

----------


## oyarde

> Titans take it down the field in about 1:30 for a touchdown and 24 seconds in the half. Back in the game at 14- 19. Charger's Melvin Gordon already has 100 yards rushing.


Colts largest halftime lead since Sept 2014 . That Chargers Melvin Gordan is something .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Colts largest halftime lead since Sept 2014 . That Chargers Melvin Gordan is something .


Guys who run over tacklers tend to have short careers though.  It takes a big toll on them. Gordon used to try to avoid the big hit- now he tries harder to get more yards so he gets hit more and more directly.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Titans open second half with a TD- have the lead.

----------


## oyarde

Chargers back at the helm.

----------


## Zippyjuan

I'm more interested in the Night Cap game anyways-- Broncos/ Raiders.  Both tied at 5-2.  Chief (who won today) right behind.

----------


## oyarde

Gordon at 188 yards rushing now  , 2:22 remaining .

----------


## oyarde

I had written the Colts off from winning the division , but watching them today , I suspect if the back half of the schedule they have was not so tough that they could take it from Houston . Vikings only giving up 15 points a game . I think they still win that division , but they are going to have to start scoring three touchdowns a game .

----------


## oyarde

> I'm more interested in the Night Cap game anyways-- Broncos/ Raiders.  Both tied at 5-2.  Chief (who won today) right behind.


It will be like Halloween at the stadium.

----------


## oyarde

After 10 minutes of play , Broncos have 2 yards  , Raiders have 6 points . Lions are first team to open with nine games decided by less than 7 points , avg difference about 3 1/2 points .

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## oyarde

Broncos get in the game with a 36 yard touchdown . Raiders lead 13 - 7 with 8:22 to half .  Danke called from Somalia , wanted to know if you guys would send him your leftover Halloween candy .

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## oyarde

Raiders in First place . How long has it been this far into the season ?

----------


## oyarde

If the playoffs started now , in the NFC , it would be Cowboys , Falcons , Vikings , Seachickens , Lions & Giants . AFC would be Patriots , Raiders , Baltimore , Houston , Kansas City & Denver .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Raiders in First place . How long has it been this far into the season ?


2002?




> If the playoffs started now , in the NFC , it would be Cowboys , Falcons , Vikings , Seachickens , Lions & Giants . AFC would be Patriots , Raiders , Baltimore , Houston , Kansas City & Denver .


AFC West is a tough division this year.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Raiders made Denver look terrible.  Denver does have a lot of players hurt right now which doesn't help. The offense hasn't been able to do much three of the last four weeks.   Playing at New Orleans next week but a bye the week after that.   Kansas City is now in second (by half a game) and Denver third in the division.

----------


## oyarde

> Raiders made Denver look terrible.  Denver does have a lot of players hurt right now which doesn't help. The offense hasn't been able to do much three of the last four weeks.   Playing at New Orleans next week but a bye the week after that.   Kansas City is now in second (by half a game) and Denver third in the division.


Saints were my money lock this week .

----------


## oyarde

Bills up 14 - 7 with 2 minutes in the First remaining .

----------


## oyarde

Bills up 17 - 14 , nine minutes to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Seattle has five rushing attempts  and thrown 9 passes .

----------


## oyarde

Seattle up 11 points @ Half , outscored the Bills 21 - 3 in the second quarter .

----------


## oyarde

After 3 quarters , Bills First and Goal from the 14 , still trail by 11 points . No points scored in the third .

----------


## oyarde

Touchdown Bills . Two point conversion Good . Bills trail by 3 points with 14 1/2 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Bills ball trailing by 6 , Ten minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Bills 1st and goal trailing by 6 and failed to get it in , lost it on downs , loose by 6 . Sad  , maybe Buffalo should be given to Canada .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Bills 1st and goal trailing by 6 and failed to get it in , lost it on downs , loose by 6 . Sad  , maybe Buffalo should be given to Canada .


Mr Animal was sad. He was so hopeful in the first half. I felt sorry for him because he started going on about how he thinks he's bad luck because all his favorite teams lose when he watches. Bless his heart...

----------


## JK/SEA

GREAT win for the Seahawks. Gotta admit the Bills have a pretty good QB....he didn't get it done...........this time......

overall a fun game to watch...

----------


## devil21

> GREAT win for the Seahawks. Gotta admit the Bills have a pretty good QB....he didn't get it done...........this time......
> 
> overall a fun game to watch...


Most players would have been ejected for that dirty ass play but no, not Sherman and his protected Seahawks.  And the NFL wonders why ratings are down?

----------


## JK/SEA

> Most players would have been ejected for that dirty ass play but no, not Sherman and his protected Seahawks.  And the NFL wonders why ratings are down?


meh...i've seen linebackers jump offside and continue play towards QB's or bash a center....

good no call...

----------


## devil21

> meh...i've seen linebackers jump offside and continue play towards QB's or bash a center....
> 
> good no call...


Only a Seahawks fan would say that.  Going after a kicker's legs intentionally would get anyone else thrown out of the game and probably even suspended.  Sherman doesn't even get a roughing penalty.  I guess it's true that people love rigged contests as long as it's their team winning because of the rigging.  smh

----------


## JK/SEA

[QUOTE=devil21;6352520]Only a Seahawks fan would say that.  Going after a kicker's legs intentionally would get anyone else thrown out of the game and probably even suspended.  Sherman doesn't even get a roughing penalty.  I guess it's true that people love rigged contests as long as it's their team winning because of the rigging.  smh



pfff...

its just a boys game played and officiated by grown adults....for money....

i still remember the Seahawks getting hosed by the officials in the Steeler/Seahawk Superbowl....the Seahawks were kicking ass, but the officials made sure the 'bus' got his ring.

----------


## otherone

> Most players would have been ejected for that dirty ass play but no, not Sherman and his protected Seahawks.  And the NFL wonders why ratings are down?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Most players would have been ejected for that dirty ass play but no, not Sherman and his protected Seahawks.  And the NFL wonders why ratings are down?


And I'll add another to the ignore list. There's no talking to people as dumb as you and the others in this thread pretending the Seahawks have the refs in their pockets.

Ya'll clearly didn't watch the Seahawks and Saints game. Where the Seahawks got straight up raped by the refs and were still one foot in from winning.

----------


## CPUd

SD Chargers stadium vote fails.  This increases the likelihood they move, so it could end up Rams and Chargers in LA, Oakland in Las Vegas.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Didn't get the ball?



Haters $#@! off.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> SD Chargers stadium vote fails.  This increases the likelihood they move, so it could end up Rams and Chargers in LA, Oakland in Las Vegas.


There were two.  The one proposed by the Chargers (a downtown location next to our baseball stadium) required two thirds approval to pass (due to the funding they wanted).  60% voted no anyways.  There was no way it was going to pass so it was surprising the team ownership spent $7 million on it.  The other, city proposal, to build at the current stadium site in Mission Valley lost by a similar amount.   Team has shown little willingness to work with the city on trying to come up with a workable plan.  City still owes something like $50 million for bonds to fund the last Qualcom stadium upgrades. The downtown location is estimated to cost over $1.8 billion with the city issuing more bonds which in theory would be paid for by a higher hotel tax (Citizens will pay no money for the stadium!) to cover over $1 billion of that 

Chargers have until the end of January to decide to join the Rams in LA.  Then the option goes to the Raiders who want their own place in Vegas.

----------


## oyarde

Big start for the Titans ! Go Titans !

----------


## oyarde

Carolina off to a good start against KC .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings trail Redskins @ Washington by 7 , 5 1/2 minutes to Half , Redskin ball.

----------


## oyarde

Bears playing well so far today . Broncos up 10 on the Saints , early .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings get the ball back , 3 1/2 left to half .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings score , tied 14 - 14  after spotting the Redskins a 14 point lead . Cousins started hot , Bradford got hot in the 2nd . 58 seconds to half .

----------


## Suzanimal

Rise up, Buzzards!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Eagles are doing well. Running all over the Falcons.

----------


## CPUd

The Titans are doing well to match scores with the Packers, but they are still very much in the game.

----------


## oyarde

Vikings spot Redskins two touchdowns , then score three touchdowns , Vikings D holds Redskins to 4 Fg's rest of game and still lose , needed one second half touchdown to win and did not get it .

----------


## oyarde

Rams / Jets ticket holders should ask for a refund .

----------


## CPUd

Ezekiel Elliott is as fast as Deion Sanders in his rookie year

----------


## oyarde

Titans win , partly because of the Super Moon ( this favors Titans , not packers ) . Moon closest to the Earth since 1948 . In case anyone did not know , the Eagles defeated the Chicago Cardinals 7 - 0 in the Championship game in 1948 which was also a repeat of the previous years championship game . It was the first title for Philly since 1926 when the Frankford Yellow Jackets won . There was a blizzard starting that morning  in '48, 4 inches of snow by game time .

----------


## oyarde

The Pottsville Maroons finished 10 - 2 - 2 in 1948 and only gave up 29 points the entire season. They missed the championship game by one game , Chicago had one loss , last game of the season I think . The Yellow Jackets and Maroons tied when they played .

----------


## oyarde

I think Vikings win the next two and resume First place .

----------


## Jamesiv1

Dak --> Dez  BOOM!!

Dez' father died last night. Dez throws up an X skyward, then takes a knee with head bowed.

nice.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Seahawks play in New England tonight. Which means they have to beat the patriots and the refs. Plus there's a high chance of "technical difficulties" with the Seahawks communication equipment. Plus whatever other methods of cheating the patriots decide to use tonight.

----------


## oyarde

Everyone knows that Cheater Bill and the Pats cheat , The Seachickens will be ready .

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens need about 30 more yards here so they can get the FG and get into Half with the lead .

----------


## oyarde

Seattle 19 , Cheater Bill 14 , Halftime .

----------


## oyarde

Seattle ball , down two points , 13 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

8:56 to play , Pats ball , Seattle up 25 - 24 .

----------


## oyarde

If I was Seattle I would have kicked that XP and settled with the 8 point lead with 4 1/2 to play . So , they are up by 7 and Brady has the ball.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Yeah they should've kicked the extra point.

----------


## oyarde

2 minute warning , Pats 1st & 10 @ Seattle 24 three timeouts trailing by 7 , Seattle only 1 timeout remaining .

----------


## oyarde

Masterful job of bleeding the clock dry here by the Pats ensuring Seattle will have no time left.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Seahawks win!

----------


## oyarde

Excellent ! Seattle wins 31 - 24 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Saints got a TD with 1:30 left to tie with Denver.  Extra point could put the game away.  Blocked! Denver runs it back for two points themselves.  Broncos win 25- 23.  Now the very needed bye week to try to get some injured players healthier.

----------


## oyarde

> Saints got a TD with 1:30 left to tie with Denver.  Extra point could put the game away.  Blocked! Denver runs it back for two points themselves.  Broncos win 25- 23.  Now the very needed bye week to try to get some injured players healthier.


I saw that freak show XP , lol

----------


## Zippyjuan

There was question as to whether he stepped out of bounds on the return (replay looked like he might have) but officials ruled there was not enough evidence to overturn the ruling on the field.

----------


## oyarde

Bengals on Top , 10 - 7 , 4:20 to Half .

----------


## oyarde

I think Colts win & cover this week .

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Vikings fans must be having heart burn after them losing four straight weeks in a row, especially w/ the Lions sitting atop the NFC North. Green Bay has been a barf-fest as well. The Lions could potentially win the North w/ an even record and host their first playoff game in decades.

----------


## oyarde

> Vikings fans must be having heart burn after them losing four straight weeks in a row, especially w/ the Lions sitting atop the NFC North. Green Bay has been a barf-fest as well. The Lions could potentially win the North w/ an even record and host their first playoff game in decades.


Vikings win the next two including one against Detroit and regain first place .

----------


## oyarde

Quick start for the Colts , up 14 - 0 . Nice start for Bradford too  ( Vikings ), 2 - 2 and a touchdown .

----------


## oyarde

Colts , touchdowns on first three possessions , first time since 2007. Defense has been better so far .

----------


## oyarde

Jacksonville needs to pick it up and play some football .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings up 20 - 10 , three minutes to half .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Defense giving up 16.9 points a game avg in the past 11 games . Go to Detroit on Thanksgiving for First place in the Division. Colts still alive for the Division . Vikings still have a legit shot to win 11 , I think that is enough to win the Division .

----------


## oyarde

Kansas City really hurt themselves today .

----------


## CPUd

Titans-Colts games are very frustrating.  The Titans either blow large leads or get within striking distance before getting stopped short.  The Colts DBs are very friendly with their hands though.

----------


## oyarde

> Titans-Colts games are very frustrating.  The Titans either blow large leads or get within striking distance before getting stopped short.  The Colts DBs are very friendly with their hands though.


The signs on the highway say Hoosier Hospitality .

----------


## oyarde

Will the Washington Reservation Redskins scalp the Packers ?

----------


## oyarde

49ers showing a little life .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins need to get out the flaming arrows , tomahawks and scalping knives and finish these packers .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins 13 packers 10 , 39 seconds to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins up 12 points , 14 minutes to play . ( 29 - 17)

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Kansas City really hurt themselves today .


Hopefully they will continue to do so next week in Denver.

----------


## oyarde

> Hopefully they will continue to do so next week in Denver.


I am thinking Oakland wins its next game , so , yeah the Denver /KC game will be big .

----------


## oyarde

Redskins up 11 , 3 1/2 minutes to go. ( 35 - 24)

----------


## oyarde

Redskins Ball .

----------


## oyarde

Washington Reservation Redskins 41 , Packers 24 , xp pending .2:26  to play.

----------


## oyarde

NFL record 12 missed extra points today . In 2014 there were 8 missed XP's all season .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> NFL record 12 missed extra points today . In 2014 there were 8 missed XP's all season .


Crazy. Alot of bad weather today.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> NFL record 12 missed extra points today . In 2014 there were 8 missed XP's all season .


So now more games will be decided, affected by stinking extra points.

----------


## oyarde

> So now more games will be decided, affected by stinking extra points.


Offensive Coord.'s are probably expanding two point conversion plays and practicing them.

----------


## oyarde

Lamar Miller for Houston looking good this evening , Raiders need to get busy and play some football.

----------


## oyarde

Houston Ball , down 7 , 4:40 to go

----------


## oyarde

4th & 3 around midfield with 3 minutes and Houston punts . Thats what losers do.

----------


## oyarde

2 minute warning , Raiders at midfield 1st & 10, Houston only 1 timeout .

----------


## CPUd

The Texans were shaky about going for it after those 2 bad spots.

----------


## oyarde

> The Texans were shaky about going for it after those 2 bad spots.


You have to go or you are not getting the ball back and you lose . If I was NFL Commish , just for fun I would fine Houston for trying to throw the game at the end . Anyway , if Colts beat Steelers  I think they win the division . I was thinking Houston earlier in the year , but they do not want it .

----------


## CPUd

> You have to go or you are not getting the ball back and you lose . If I was NFL Commish , just for fun I would fine Houston for trying to throw the game at the end . Anyway , if Colts beat Steelers  I think they win the division . I was thinking Houston earlier in the year , but they do not want it .


The downside to going for it would be if they missed it, they are turning the ball over to a kicker who can hit it from 60 yards at that altitude.  I think his strategy was to punt, then stop them on 2nd down before calling the time out.  Then it would be 3rd down at the 2-minute warning, and stopping them would get the ball back with 0:30 to 1:00 left.

----------


## oyarde

> The downside to going for it would be if they missed it, they are turning the ball over to a kicker who can hit it from 60 yards at that altitude.  I think his strategy was to punt, then stop them on 2nd down before calling the time out.  Then it would be 3rd down at the 2-minute warning, and stopping them would get the ball back with 0:30 to 1:00 left.


I think the strategy was to lose which is what I called at the time of the punt.LOL

----------


## oyarde

Great game today by the Vikings defense , offense not so much,yuk . Lions in first place and deserve it.

----------


## oyarde

Patriots , most unimpressive today , Raiders squeak out a 3 point win basically because Carolina missed an extra point then went for two twice and got nothing . Pacers up 18 on the Clippers after 3 quarters .

----------


## phill4paul

> Patriots , most unimpressive today , Raiders squeak out a 3 point win basically because Carolina missed an extra point then went foe two twice and got nothing . Pacers up 18 on the Clippers after 3 quarters .


  Yeah, Carolina screwed the pooch after a great comeback. I couldn't believe they would try 2 point conversions twice and yet punted instead of making a play on a 4th and 1. The Raiders had just had a great drive and momentum was on their side. I knew the game was over at that point. At least the game was interesting down to the wire.

----------


## JK/SEA

Seahawks took a day off....no matter. They can afford the loss.

----------


## oyarde

> Seahawks took a day off....no matter. They can afford the loss.


I think that is the third game without a touchdown this yr. That may be some kind of record for a playoff team .

----------


## oyarde

KC up 16 - 10 over Denver , 10:44 left

----------


## oyarde

Denver up 1 point , 7 1/2 to go, KC ball.

----------


## oyarde

Tie game , 12 seconds remaining .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Talk about a close game!  Both teams played very well.  Even the final kick was so close it took a few seconds to tell if it went in or not after hitting the goalpost (unfortunately for Denver it did).  Loss really hurts Denver.  On paper, they are now two games behind the Raiders and one behind KC but with losses to both (Denver now has one loss to every team in the division- last year they had zero), they lose the tie breaker so are three games back with five remaining- and a tough schedule left.  Last three games are home vs Patriots, at KC and home vs Raiders. They got bumped out of the last playoff spot by Miami (same record but Dolphins have that tie breaker). Denver can't afford to lose many more games and still make the playoffs.

----------


## oyarde

Pretty lame effort by the Eagles  , the fans should organize and ask for a refund

----------


## JK/SEA

Girls with footballs.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Here's the tougher side- it ain't so girlie:

----------


## Suzanimal

^^^Dang, that's nothing like the Powder Puff football I used to play. Cheerleaders and flag girls played a Powder Puff game every year at our high school for a fundraiser.

----------


## CPUd

Interesting idea, could set up a 9-point TD:




> Baltimore Ravens kicker Justin Tucker advocates a rule change in which teams would get more than a touchback if a kickoff crosses the goalpost.
> 
> "The idea is if you split the uprights on a kickoff you get a point or you get rewarded for it in some way," Tucker told "The Dan Patrick Show" on Tuesday. "The version I like is, you split the upright, you get a point. I've also heard that if you split the uprights, and instead of the opposing team starting at the 25, maybe they start at the 10, just to make the game a little more interesting."
> 
> Tucker added, "Everybody is sick and tired of offenses just running up the score. They want to see defense, at least in Baltimore they do."
> 
> Tucker has recorded 35 touchbacks this season, which ranks 12th in the NFL.
> 
> How many would Tucker be able to put through the uprights?
> ...

----------


## CPUd

LOL "there were multiple fouls on the play against the offense for holding"

----------


## oyarde

> LOL "there were multiple fouls on the play against the offense for holding"


Over the years I have seen many intentional safeties . If there is no time left people do not like risking punting out of the end zone if a touchdown and XP can beat them. If a  Fg can  beat you though after the two points, not sure that the free kick afterwards to the other team is a good idea .

----------


## oyarde

Tough loss for muh Vikings . Great game by the defense .If the Theilen fumble given to the Cowboys was a fumble on the challenge then the Elliot fumble that was reversed and taken away from the Vikings was also a fumble  , horribly inconsistent, those and the uncalled face mask on the Vikings QB on the last play of the game for the two point conversion to tie for OT cost the Vikings the game , but it is own fault . They should have generated enough offense to win . 20 points beats the Cowboys easy because they are not good enough to score 20 in Minnesota . Vikings punter was a dud tonight for the first time all season . I would fine him for that performance . Diggs has missed two games with injuries this season , but probably still has around 70 catches .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

How the hell do the Vikings lose that game?  Anyway, Cam Newton should take sliding lessons from Dak Prescott.

I'm going to say Dallas-New England for the big one.  Prescott dethrones Brady.  Of course, it'd be fun to see Manning pull a trifecta on Brady.  You know getting beat by Eli twice sticks in Brady's craw.

----------


## oyarde

Today , I will be pulling for the Saints & Chargers . Saints not looking good , down 10 , 11 minutes to half and shutout

----------


## oyarde

Houston is going to have to come up with 2 or 3 touchdowns in the 2nd Half in the snow in Green Bay to have a chance to win , so I think the Colts will be alive and well with a win Mon night against the Jets .

----------


## oyarde

Bengals , Patriots and Ravens all up big .

----------


## oyarde

Saints Do Something .

----------


## Suzanimal

Rise up, Buzzards!!!

----------


## oyarde

> Rise up, Buzzards!!!


Your Buzzards cut it to 5 .

----------


## oyarde

Saints finally score , trail by 6 with 13 1 / 2 minutes to play .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Niners are really stinking it up. Losing to Chicago...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Your Buzzards cut it to 5 .


They heard me yelling.

----------


## oyarde

> The Niners are really stinking it up. Losing to Chicago...


They are working on CalExit .

----------


## oyarde

Saints finally score , have Detroit in 3rd & 10 and give up a 66 yard TD pass to Tate. Effin 'Aints . Aints down by 12.

----------


## oyarde

GB up 7 with the ball , 9 minutes to play.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*American football could fall like the gladiators of ancient Rome*

http://nypost.com/2016/12/03/america...-ancient-rome/

When I called my father back home in Oregon on a recent Sunday, he rattled off his thoughts about the election, the health of his two dogs and queries about holiday plans. But, as the child of a sports-loving house (Go, Ducks!), I was most surprised by what my dad wasnt talking about on Sunday  football.

Hes not alone in his waning interest. This season, ratings for professional football are down 27 percent across all of the major networks: ESPN, Fox, NBC and CBS, according Forbes. The decline in the ratings underscores a bigger truth that no one wants to face: Nothing lasts forever. And that includes the popularity of professional football, which now may be experiencing the slow, inevitable crumble of a Roman-style empire.

This week, the NFL denied a rumor that the league was reconsidering the fate of Thursday Night Football, namely that it was looking to revamp or  gasp  cut back on the sacred media property.

The league said it was fully committed to Thursday games, in spite of complaints from players about having to shift too quickly into a midweek game after weekend play, and from fans that Thursday matches have been stale. Its a slate spread too thin: too many slots, too few compelling matchups. Even so, with a far shorter schedule than professional basketball and baseball, the demand for football has, until recently, remained high.

NFL executives have placed some of the ratings blame on the election. Although NBCs two games after the election did see a boost, the networks Kansas City-Denver game had a double-digit drop compared to the same time last year. And, if anything, it seems as though the stress of two unpopular candidates slogging it out would only increase the appetite for diversion. If ever there was a time for gladiator heroes, now would appear to be it.

The fall of Rome seemed unthinkable to people at the time, but inevitable to historians reflecting upon it with the benefit of context. At their height, gladiator contests made war a diversion, thousands charged into majestic amphitheaters, including Romes Colosseum, to watch hundreds of gladiators slay wild beasts and each other.

Such was the case until at least the early 5th century AD, as the disapproval of Christians and philosophers grew. When the philosopher Seneca wrote of his impressions of the contest, he was sharp.

Now finesse is set aside, and we have pure unadulterated murder, Seneca wrote. The combatants have no protective covering; their entire bodies are exposed to the blows. This is what lots of people prefer to the regular contests And it is obvious why. There is no helmet, no shield to repel the blade. Why have armor? Why bother with skill? All that just delays death.

The rise of Christianity also made the games culturally unacceptable because of the money, betting and partisanship involved, said Peter Heather, a professor of medieval history at Kings College in London. So the emperor began to limit the number and scale of gladiator contests until they were phased out.

While the US government is unlikely to ever limit the number of football games, plenty of parents are refusing to let their children play the sport due to the risk of head injuries. The more we learn about chronic traumatic encephalopathy (CTE), a progressive, degenerative brain disease that has plagued scores of professional players, the harder it becomes for many of us to watch the gladiators out on the field. And the more we know about players committing violence off the field, especially against women and children, the more we  like Seneca  turn off altogether.

Other reasons for footballs demise have been well reported: Our technological advancements leading to the rise of cord-cutting, the mushrooming of electronic sports, and the lure of a second, or third screen (often tied to a fantasy game) are all putting chinks in the modern-day coliseum. A demographic shift, including an increase of soccer-loving fans to the US from around the world, may have broadened sports lovers passions beyond the gridiron, too. Increasingly, football fans are arguing that the game is bloated with too much down time. The officiating is clumsy.

For viewers at home, replays and commercials have overwhelmed what game play actually happens. The league lacks a powerful narrative right now, like the Chicago Cubs reversing their 108-year-long hex.

After Christianity killed off gladiatorial combat, Roman fans switched to chariot racing, which flourished massively as a result, Heather said. The ascent of the blood-soaked culture of the UFC demonstrates that Americans thirst for violence has far from disappeared, but rather migrated to a new Coliseum next door.

The UFCs worth is estimated at $4 billion or more, with gyms and events popping up worldwide. After a long battle, New York state finally legalized the sport, opening up Madison Square Garden for professional cage fights.

For better or for worse, fans have a new place to celebrate muscles and gore, free from leaden rules and commercial breaks but filled with intense drama and action. Football, like boxing, will never go away, just occupy a different role in the American zeitgeist. The change will be glacial, not instant. And mixed martial arts may just be the chariot-racing alternative of our time.

----------


## oyarde

A lot of winning streaks fell to the wayside past couple days , Kentucky home NCAA Basketball , Navy home NCAA Football , Dolphins 6 game win streak all ended.

----------


## oyarde

> Rise up, Buzzards!!!


In 1995 Ironhead Heyward  scored 8 touchdowns for your Buzzards , they could have used him today.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> How the hell do the Vikings lose that game?  Anyway, Cam Newton should take sliding lessons from Dak Prescott.
> 
> I'm going to say Dallas-New England for the big one.  Prescott dethrones Brady.  Of course, it'd be fun to see Manning pull a trifecta on Brady.  You know getting beat by Eli twice sticks in Brady's craw.


I'll pick Seahawks vs Chiefs.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Damn. Seahawks were kicking ass until 5 minutes ago.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> The Niners are really stinking it up. Losing to Chicago...


I hope we finish 1-15 and get the #1 pick. Browns need to win some games.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Frank Clark is in Newton's head. He's got him jawing back and forth instead of focusing on running the offense. 

Already Earl Thomas is out with a lower leg injury and Rawls is in concussion protocol.

----------


## oyarde

Carolina has 5 first downs , 2 turnovers , 18 yards rushing .

----------


## oyarde

Carolina is going to have to go 4 downs the rest of the way to have any chance to cut into that Seachicken Lead. Down 7 - 30 with 25 minutes to play.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Carolina is going to have to go 4 downs the rest of the way to have any chance to cut into that Seachicken Lead. Down 7 - 30 with 25 minutes to play.


Yep. Just turned it over but at least they were smart enough to try to convert 4 and 12. I never have liked teams giving up. Like punting while down 10 with 5 minutes left.

----------


## oyarde

Carolina , lost it on downs , 16 minutes to play , down three scores . Three possessions is about all they can expect to get.......

----------


## oyarde

> Yep. Just turned it over but at least they were smart enough to try to convert 4 and 12. I never have liked teams giving up. Like punting while down 10 with 5 minutes left.


Yep , that is just quitting. On the 4th & 12 I may have kicked the FG and then onside kicked it . Other than that , going for it was the only thing to do .

----------


## oyarde

I am guessing that is game there . 30 point lead for Seattle with 11 minutes to play .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I am guessing that is game there . 30 point lead for Seattle with 11 minutes to play .


Yeah Panthers gave up. Punted down 4 scores under 10min to play.

----------


## oyarde

Yep thats it , Carolina quit . Punted with 9 to go and down 30. Eight losses they can start thinking about next year.

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah Panthers gave up. Punted down 4 scores under 10min to play.


That is quitting . They should refund the tickets .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> That is quitting . They should refund the tickets .


Agreed.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Kaepernick set an NFL by becoming the only QB ever to get sacked 5 times and pass for less than 5 yards. Hopefully we leave him in Chicago.

----------


## oyarde

> Kaepernick set an NFL by becoming the only QB ever to get sacked 5 times and pass for less than 5 yards. Hopefully we leave him in Chicago.


Fran Tarkenton was sacked 175 times in 13 seasons with the Vikings in 177 games and threw 239 touchdowns. 1.35 touchdowns passing per game , .98 sack per game. During that time he rushed for 22 touchdowns and 2548 yards.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Crazy Chiefs win by intercepting a two point conversion pass and running it back all of the way for two points of their own- victory was by one point.  Sets up a fun game Thursday night vs the Raiders for lead of the AFC West.

----------


## oyarde

> Crazy Chiefs win by intercepting a two point conversion pass and running it back all of the way for two points of their own- victory was by one point.  Sets up a fun game Thursday night vs the Raiders for lead of the AFC West.


I saw that . I see problems with these play calls of passing outside for the two point conversion . It is what the defense is expecting . If I was an Off Coord I would have several run or run/pass option plays designed inside the box . If I fail ,it is not going the other way or an incompletion those are unacceptable .

----------


## oyarde

The  Texan is missing out . There is some lady Cop singing the Anthem to start the Colts game @ the Jets.

----------


## oyarde

The Colts must redeem themselves for last years loss to the Jets at Indy .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Colts not having a good season but lucky for them, nobody else in their division is over .500 either and they are playing the Jets who have only won three times so far.

----------


## oyarde

Colts off to a good start.

----------


## oyarde

> Colts not having a good season but lucky for them, nobody else in their division is over .500 either and they are playing the Jets who have only won three times so far.


Well , if you are a Jet fan @ the stadium tonight looks like there are plenty of good seats available.

----------


## oyarde

Rumor is RG3 will start for Browns @ Bengals .

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Look out for the Lions and Stafford, they got mojo. This was like the first time in like 66 home games where the Lions kept Brees from throwing a td pass, plus 3 picks to boot.

----------


## oyarde

Colts up 31 - 3  , should be 38 , but Doyle fumbled one away @ the 1 foot line right before Half , but we'll take it .

----------


## oyarde

Colts up 41 -3 , 15 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Colts win 41 - 10 , Jets eliminated from playoffs .

----------


## oyarde

Pence was in the Jets Owners box tonight.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bills need to go at least 4-2 in last 6 games to make the playoffs and save Rex's job.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Rex deserves to be in a better division than Cheating Bill, but he'd likely get stuck coaching a $#@!ty team if the Bills fire him.

----------


## oyarde

> Bills need to go at least 4-2 in last 6 games to make the playoffs and save Rex's job.


Rex needs to channel Beemus Peirce  , that would get him 4 more wins.

----------


## oyarde

Beemus Pierce , greatest football player of all time from the Buffalo area . All American Kicker , Kick Returner and Offensive Guard. Once returned three kickoffs for Touchdowns in a game against Illinois in college .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Colts win 41 - 10 , Jets eliminated from playoffs .


Cowboys first team to clinch a playoff spot.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Rex needs to channel Beemus Peirce  , that would get him 4 more wins.


Yes

----------


## oyarde

Colts cover the spread ( 2 points ) , so I can pick up a few steaks Wed

----------


## oyarde

I cannot really remember the last time Luck had a game without a turnover . I am not going to check , but he did not today.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Three out of four teams in Colt's division now 6-6. (Jacksonville not holding up their end- 2-10)

I think New England can clinch a playoff spot next week with a win or Miami loss. Denver moved back into the AFC Wildcard but has a tough end of season coming up. 

Already eliminated teams: 
Jets
Jaguars
Browns
49ers

Cleveland still looking for their first win of the season. Niners have just one.

----------


## oyarde

> Colts not having a good season but lucky for them, nobody else in their division is over .500 either and they are playing the Jets who have only won three times so far.


I think the Colts win the next one against Houston , finish with 8 or 9 wins and win the division.

----------


## CPUd

To win the AFC South, the Colts need to win 3/4 if one of those 3 are the Texans.  The Texans needs 2/4 if those 2 are the Titans and Colts.  The Titans need to win 3/4, 2 of them being the Colts and Texans, plus the Colts need to lose 1/4 of their remaining games.  There are scenarios for each of those teams to win the division at 8-8, but they are extreme low probability.  Currently the tiebreakers have the division at Texans, Colts, Titans.  The Colts and Titans still have chances to win tiebreakers with the Texans.  I think the AFC South winner will end up 9-7.  The 2 AFC wildcards will likely be 10-6.  It would be insane if 3/4 AFC West teams are in the playoffs, but that's the way it stands currently.

And the remaining games for AFC South teams are largely division games or against the AFC West teams.

----------


## oyarde

I think muh Vikings will be 8 - 6 on Christmas Eve when they go to Green Bay. I think they will have to have that one , then close out against the Bears.

----------


## oyarde

Colts will be without leading tackler  rest of regular season , but I still think they beat Houston to take first place next week . The problems they have after that is I doubt they can score much in Minnesota or enough in Oakland That would leave them @ 8 wins and a sweep on Titans & split with Houston.

----------


## CPUd

> *Broncos-Titans Is The Biggest Game Of Week 14*
> 
> The NFL has its first playoff team! While the 11-1 Cowboys don’t quite have a lock on the NFC East title, they will at least make it as a wild card. They’ll now be playing for a bye and home-field advantage while the rest of the league fights for the remaining playoff spots.
> 
> For the last couple weeks, we’ve been using the model behind our 2016 NFL predictions to calculate how much each team’s playoff chances “swing” depending on the outcome of each game. For example, we currently give the Pittsburgh Steelers a 67 percent chance of making the playoffs. If they beat Buffalo this week, we project those chances will increase to 84 percent (independent of other games). If they lose, their chances drop to 53 percent.1 That’s a 31 percentage point swing! By doing this same math for every matchup and factoring in how each team’s resulting record will affect others’ playoff odds, we can find out which games are the most impactful.
> 
> Here are the top five for Week 14:
> 
> 
> ...


http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/...:nfl:clubhouse

----------


## anaconda

Is there an official NBA thread? Klay Thompson scored 60 pts. last night and sat out the entire 4th quarter.

Bay Area pro football is peculiar. 49ers at the bottom of the NFC West. Raiders on top of AFC West.

----------


## oyarde

Houstons problem is they cannot score . Averaging 17 points a game and going to Indy is fail. They have the best cheerleaders though.

----------


## oyarde

> Is there an official NBA thread? Klay Thompson scored 60 pts. last night and sat out the entire 4th quarter.


I cant stand to talk about what goes on against muh Never Play Defense Pacers .

----------


## anaconda

AFC South! 3-way tie for first with 6-6!!!

----------


## anaconda

> I cant stand to talk about what goes on against muh Never Play Defense Pacers .


The Pacers didn't seem to shoot very well last night. Plus the Warriors are on a roll.

----------


## oyarde

> AFC South! 3-way tie for first with 6-6!!!


All about to end on Sun when Colts beat Texans .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/...:nfl:clubhouse


If Denver loses, they will be three or four games behind the Raiders (depending on whether or not they beat the Chiefs Thursday) with three games remaining- out of a shot at the division.  That leaves them fighting for the wild card.  They will be two or three behind KC and facing a difficult final three games- Raiders, New England, and Kansas City. Denver probably needs at least two of their final four to get a wild card spot. Both Chief and Raiders currently hold any tie breakers vs Denver.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Big game about to start!

----------


## anaconda

> Big game about to start!


Tonight? Who?

----------


## oyarde

> Tonight? Who?


Raiders - Chiefs , and Iowa - Iowa State.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

GO CHIEFS!

----------


## oyarde

> GO CHIEFS!


They are in control right now.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Raiders can't get it together on either side of the ball. Their weakness is the run game.

----------


## oyarde

> Raiders can't get it together on either side of the ball. Their weakness is the run game.


They are only down two scores , not bad considering they were dominated .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

From 21-3 to 21-13.

----------


## oyarde

Oakland down only by 8 now.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Travis Kelce is a beast.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Raiders gave the game away.

----------


## oyarde

Well , Raiders have two timeouts , KC ball 2nd & 2 with 1:58 to play . I dunno who the Raiders thought they could beat with 13 points ......

----------


## oyarde

So , KC & Oakland will both be 10 - 3 it looks like ....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So , KC & Oakland will both be 10 - 3 it looks like ....


And KC beat Oakland twice, so they are in the driver's seat now. With this loss, Oakland went from 1st seed in AFC to 5th.

Carr was so off it was crazy. Either the cold or his injured finger screwed him up. Should have put in McGloin.

----------


## oyarde

> And KC beat Oakland twice, so they are in the driver's seat now. With this loss, Oakland went from 1st seed in AFC to 5th.
> 
> Carr was so off it was crazy. Either the cold or his injured finger screwed him up. Should have put in McGloin.


I think they should have ran  more .

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Until you've mentioned the Lions, you've made this thread garbonzo. The Lions are gonna win the division and then host a playoff game that they'll likely win.

----------


## anaconda

> Raiders - Chiefs , and Iowa - Iowa State.


Geez I was off a day - was thinking this was still Wednesday.

----------


## CPUd

> Until you've mentioned the Lions, you've made this thread garbonzo. The Lions are gonna win the division and then host a playoff game that they'll likely win.


Their QB Stafford is on the short list for MVP this season.

----------


## oyarde

Is this the last chance for Cleveland to get a win ?

----------


## CPUd

> Is this the last chance for Cleveland to get a win ?


They are supposedly starting RGIII this week.

----------


## oyarde

> Until you've mentioned the Lions, you've made this thread garbonzo. The Lions are gonna win the division and then host a playoff game that they'll likely win.


Alright , I will mention the Lions . Have not won a playoff game in 25 years , once lost a playoff game 5 - 0 . Once elected to kickoff in sudden death overtime. On the bright side , the defense is only giving up 17 a game past 6 games and they look to win the division . However , if they host the Giants or Vikings or Packers I would expect them to lose .

----------


## oyarde

Go Saints , Seachickens & Bears !!!

----------


## oyarde

I am taking the Vikings and Colts . Fat with my Army winnings .

----------


## oyarde

Half way through the First , Vikings 100 yards , Jags - 2 . Just the way I like it .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Great game between Skins and Eagles.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Sproles ducked into it. He can eat a dick.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## oyarde

Vikings turn it over twice @ the Jacksonville 1 , missed an extra point and rushed for only 86 yards , still lead by 9 with just two minutes remaining, 25 - 16 . Vikings punted once today . I see the Lions squeaked one out by 3 over Da Bears .

----------


## oyarde

Colts lose @ home to Texans 22 - 17 , drop out of playoff contention . Houston sweeps them for the first time in franchise history .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense , 4 sacks and a blocked punt .

----------


## oyarde

> 


Titans win by 3 in a dogfight with Denver , Denver has last playoff spot for now .

----------


## CPUd

> Titans win by 3 in a dogfight with Denver , Denver has last playoff spot for now .



Broncos-Titans was an interesting game.  The Broncos have a major weakness in their run defense, the Titans have a major weakness in their defensive secondary.  Titans held the ball most of the first half by running it wherever Von Miller was not, but in the 2nd half that dude could be double teamed and still reach his arm out and tackle the runner.  #88 Thomas and #10 were catching everything thrown to them in the 2nd half, but since they were forced into a passing situation, the Titans defense was able to get pressure to him every 3 or 4 plays.  Enough to stop most of their drives while eating up the clock.  What did the Broncos in though was the 2 fumbles and penalties.

Also it was windy as hell and way too many orange jerseys in the stadium.

The Titans can win the division if they match the Texans the last 2 games and beat them on Jan. 1st.  Either could possibly go into the playoffs at 8-8, but the division winner I think will be 9-7.

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens look awful . Do something .

----------


## oyarde

NFC West does not even look deserving of a playoff team this season. And why the Rams started playing Goff instead of Keenum is obviously just intentional losses

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Titans win by 3 in a dogfight with Denver , Denver has last playoff spot for now .


Denver tied with Miami for the last but think Dolphins have the tie breaker (they did two weeks ago).  Denver has to host New England next week.  Their best hope is that Patriots clinch the division today and decide to rest players next week. If they beat the Ravens on Monday Night they would have a three game lead over Miami plus the tie breaker with three games left. (Just noticed New England can now not clinch this week since they play Miami one more time so the tie breaker situation could change- not that anybody would expect it to). 

They had Chargers game on locally so I didn't get to see Denver.  Chargers were down 20- 0 and had just turned the ball over deep in their own territory for the third time in the first half by the time I had to leave for work.  Chargers finished with five turnovers (nine including seven interceptions in last two games) and lost to Carolina 28- 16. Lots of injuries to key players too including top running back Melvin Gordon (hip) and #1 draft pick Joe Bosa (neck).

----------


## oyarde

'Aints laid an egg  , Seachickens too  and the Bears gave one away , Stafford ran it in  from 9 yards out because they were not good enough to get it in any other way for the game winner .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

I don't think there are 6 NFC teams better than the Seahawks. They deserve a playoff spot.

----------


## oyarde

Giants first half was Turnovers 2 , First Downs 6 .

----------


## oyarde

Giants need another touchdown now

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys averaging 3.4 points per quarter last 7 quarters .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Giants first half was Turnovers 2 , First Downs 6 .


Sounds like the Chargers. Except they had two first down and three turnovers.

----------


## oyarde

Giants 243 yards , Cowboys 243 yards @ 7:55 remaining in 4th

----------


## oyarde

Giants sweep Dallas . Better than watching E. Elliot feed himself after he touches the ball . Jerry Jones Derelict show .

----------


## oyarde

Rams fire Coach Fisher . Next coach is going to be strapped with dud # 1 pick Goff @ Qb it looks like . I would bench him and play Keenum against the Seachickens Thurs and beat them for a 4th time in a row.

----------


## CPUd

> Rams fire Coach Fisher . Next coach is going to be strapped with dud # 1 pick Goff @ Qb it looks like . I would bench him and play Keenum against the Seachickens Thurs and beat them for a 4th time in a row.


I watched Goff on Hard Knocks, it was obvious he wasn't going to be ready to even be a backup until at least his second year, because he had a real hard time understanding the playbook.  Anyway, I hope they keep losing because they traded the Titans their first round pick for 2017, looks like it will be in the top 5.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This thread reminds me of how the mainstream media blacked out Ron in how it pertains to the Lions. Stafford's hand isn't 100% and will likely being wearing a glove the rest of the season but he still found a way to beat the Bears. We'll see how he holds up in the freezing temps next week when they play the G-men in the Meadowlands.

----------


## oyarde

> This thread reminds me of how the mainstream media blacked out Ron in how it pertains to the Lions. Stafford's hand isn't 100% and will likely being wearing a glove the rest of the season but he still found a way to beat the Bears. We'll see how he holds up in the freezing temps next week when they play the G-men in the Meadowlands.


Should be a good game .

----------


## oyarde

New England ball , up 9 - 0 , 12 1/2 to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Ravens need a couple scores before half to stay in this . Trailing 16 - 0 with 9 1/2 to half .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers swat the Hornets tonight winning 110 - 94.

----------


## oyarde

Ravens trail 13 - 3 @ the Half ,  Baltimore 1 turnover , 3 points , 4 penalties , 6 first downs .

----------


## oyarde

This is the last time Baltimore can punt , down three touchdowns  with 22 minutes to play . They will have to play four downs and score every possession to have a chance @ the end .

----------


## CPUd

Patriots keep making turnovers.  Maybe there is too much air in the footballs.

----------


## oyarde

Ravens are gonna run short on time . Patriots three turnovers , still lead 30 - 20 with 6 minutes remaining .

----------


## CPUd

For some reason, the Ravens are letting the clock run down.  I guess they are putting everything on getting the onside kick.

----------


## oyarde

New England up a touchdown , 2:00 minutes remaining .

----------


## CPUd

LOL that kicker ran a circle around the ball

----------


## oyarde

> For some reason, the Ravens are letting the clock run down.  I guess they are putting everything on getting the onside kick.


They have two timeouts ,that is not bright .

----------


## CPUd

Rams' pick goes to the Titans, the Eagles' pick goes to the Browns.

If the Browns were smart, they'd trade that 1st pick for 4 or 5 picks, but they are the Browns, so there goes another QB career.

----------


## oyarde

> Rams' pick goes to the Titans, the Eagles' pick goes to the Browns.
> 
> If the Browns were smart, they'd trade that 1st pick for 4 or 5 picks, but they are the Browns, so there goes another QB career.


The Browns could get a QB thrown in with three picks or so from somebody . I would be shopping that hard. Really , the Jets and Niners should shop that number 1 pick too , they need  much help and one expensive player does not get them where they need to be .

----------


## oyarde

The Bears , Jets and Browns will all be QB shopping . The Rams are defunct as long as they stick with Goff . The Browns might be able to get Keenum from them.

----------


## CPUd

The Browns need a new GM and possibly new owner.

----------


## CPUd

> *Dolphins to sign T.J. Yates to back up QB Moore*
> 
> 
> The Miami Dolphins will sign former Houston Texans quarterback T.J. Yates, a source told ESPN NFL Insider Adam Schefter on Tuesday.
> 
> Yates, who was cleared to return to football activities in August after tearing his ACL last December, will back up Matt Moore.
> 
> Regular starter Ryan Tannehill was diagnosed with ACL and MCL sprains in his left knee Monday and is expected to miss at least the next couple of games.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...rback-tj-yates


I think the Tannehill injury is worse than they are letting on, and he won't play anymore this season.

----------


## oyarde

Peterson returns to Vikings practice today as they prepare to win 3 in a row . I would expect to see him against Chicago in the season finale .

----------


## oyarde

Cardinals release M. Floyd .

----------


## oyarde

Pacers play the Heat tonight.

----------


## CPUd

Seahawks color rush uniforms for tonight:

----------


## John F Kennedy III

I like the Seahawks uniforms. On an unrelated note, I could go for some keylime pie right about now.

----------


## oyarde

> The Browns need a new GM and possibly new owner.


Lots of teams could use a GM , Colts included .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

This is retarded. The refs spotting is so $#@!ty Carroll has had to challenge 3 times already. In 18 minutes.

Have the anti Seahawks $#@!wits ate a dick and died yet? I haven't seen them spewing their brain damaged bull$#@! in awhile.

----------


## oyarde

Rams playing Goff and the fake punt should be fineable offenses  , you are not supposed to be so obvious about trying to lose .LOL

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Rams playing Goff and the fake punt should be fineable offenses  , you are not supposed to be so obvious about trying to lose .LOL


Lol well it's so late in season it's over for them and Goff needs experience.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I watched that three times , looks to me like the Rams clearly intercepted that ball .

----------


## oyarde

I dunno why the Rams are huddling , they shoud have started running 2 minute drill @ 14 minutes to play.

----------


## oyarde

> This is retarded. The refs spotting is so $#@!ty Carroll has had to challenge 3 times already. In 18 minutes.
> 
> Have the anti Seahawks $#@!wits ate a dick and died yet? I haven't seen them spewing their brain damaged bull$#@! in awhile.


I like to give credit where credit is due . That seachicken fake punt was one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen by a team up three touchdowns  and five minutes remaining, clinching the division and playing two crappy teams left on the schedule to get a # 2 Seed. Guess they do not think they need a punter rest of this year. Maybe they are just butthurt about dropping the last three to the crappy Rams , LOL. Coaching like that is not championship worthy .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

The gold colored stripe on the Rams' uniform means that it was not truly throwback.  No wonder they lost.  They should've consulted with Roman Gabriel on that one.

----------


## oyarde

> The gold colored stripe on the Rams' uniform means that it was not truly throwback.  No wonder they lost.  They should've consulted with Roman Gabriel on that one.


Norm Van Brocklin , Roman Gabriel ,John Hadl , James Harris , all some of the better ones after the Rams left Cleveland . In 1939 they finished 5 - 5 - 1 with a rookie Halfback that was MVP .In 1945 they won the Championship , that season , they had a 300 yard receiver against Detroit on Thanksgiving . Of course if I had been able to buy the Portsmouth Spartans ( Lions ) in 1934 , there is no way the Cleveland Rams would have had a 300 yard receiver on Thanksgiving of '45 .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Well , I watched that three times , looks to me like the Rams clearly intercepted that ball .


I agree. They said it was incomplete cuz Graham was touching the ball while out of bounds, while the ball was being bobbled.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> I like to give credit where credit is due . That seachicken fake punt was one of the most ridiculous things I have ever seen by a team up three touchdowns  and five minutes remaining, clinching the division and playing two crappy teams left on the schedule to get a # 2 Seed. Guess they do not think they need a punter rest of this year. Maybe they are just butthurt about dropping the last three to the crappy Rams , LOL. Coaching like that is not championship worthy .


I thought it was funny as hell. But no not the best coaching. Worse was Wilson's dumb toss up toward the endzone for no reason. Extremely undisciplined.

----------


## oyarde

> Seahawks color rush uniforms for tonight:


I bet the fans like those .

----------


## oyarde

I have noticed many problems with spotting the ball that seem to have gotten worse this yr . In the offseason they need to attend a class. The ball gets spotted where the ball advanced ta . Not hard , should be able to eye ball it and get it within a few inches every time considering they are always in position to look down the line to see it .

----------


## oyarde

Peterson says he is ready to play .

----------


## phill4paul

How does the game look for the 'Phins vs. Jets game Sat.? Both are ranked low 26 and 28 respectively? Haven't kept up with Fooball much this year.

----------


## oyarde

> How does the game look for the 'Phins vs. Jets game Sat.? Both are ranked low 26 and 28 respectively? Haven't kept up with Fooball much this year.


Dolphins QB just got hurt or they would be big favorites . They will be playing backup who is not bad . I would take the Dolphins by 2 1/2 , they have only lost once at home and while the Jets defense is the strong point they have , Dolphins have a very good back and should be able to run .

----------


## phill4paul

> Dolphins QB just got hurt or they would be big favorites . They will be playing backup who is not bad . I would take the Dolphins by 2 1/2 , they have only lost once at home and while the Jets defense is the strong point they have , Dolphins have a very good back and should be able to run .


   Well, if the weather doesn't favor helping a friend at his saw mill I might just watch it.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Time for the starter to start...

The backup did a great job, _but_...

...we're looking at #6, & he's a rookie, 

...and anybody who thinks he's better than Romo

...is a straight retard. 

And, as my friend jimmy pineapple would say, 

...that's the end of the story.

----------


## CPUd

> Time for the starter to start...
> 
> The backup did a great job, _but_...
> 
> ...we're looking at #6, & he's a rookie, 
> 
> ...and anybody who thinks he's better than Romo
> 
> ...is a straight retard. 
> ...


The backup has started every game this season though, while the starter can't seem to go more then 3 or 4 games without getting a serious injury.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> The backup has started every game this season though, while the starter can't seem to go more then 3 or 4 games without getting a serious injury.


Career passer rating:



Nuff Said

----------


## CPUd

The home field advantage is big in this game, and Justin Houston is going to play:

----------


## CPUd

> Nuff Said


It doesn't matter how good he is, it's disruptive to change QBs if they have to also change their game plan.  That's why teams don't do it voluntarily when they're hot.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> It doesn't matter how good he is...


Lunacy...

Say that 100x and see if you still think it makes sense. 

Wait a minute....

.....you're not a Dallas fan anyway!

Saboteur!

On an unrelated note, three cheers for cajun cocoa:

Hip Hip

(If you're out there sweetheart, the liberty movement is FUBAR, but, on the bright side, Dallas is going to the show!)

----------


## r3volution 3.0

In all seriousness, though, Dak's great for a rookie, but he's been falling off_ big time_ the last couple games. 

We won 2 of those 3 because of the OL et al; in spite of Dak, not because of him. 

It's insane to think Romo wouldn't perform better at this point.

...and his alleged fragility is moot.

It makes no sense at all to play Dak because Romo might get injured.

Rather, play Romo, and if he does get injured (doubt it, "fragility" much over-emphasized) then play Dak as a back up.

Boom, #6. 

...or hold the rookie's hand and give it up,  the best OL in football, the best RB, maybe never to return. 

This is the year, Romo's year. 

Ring time.

----------


## CPUd

> Lunacy...
> 
> Say that 100x and see if you still think it makes sense. 
> 
> Wait a minute....
> 
> .....you're not a Dallas fan anyway!
> 
> Saboteur!
> ...


Teams make (or should make) personnel decisions based on what gives them the best chance of winning.  Individual talent is a factor, but not necessarily the deciding factor if it could disrupt the way the team handles their business on the field.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Teams make (or should make) personnel decisions based on what gives them the best chance of winning.  Individual talent is a factor, but not necessarily the deciding factor if it could disrupt the way the team handles their business on the field.


Against the Giants, Dak's completion % was 55.6, his QBR was 60.2 (i.e. horrific). 

Allow me to remind you that Romo's CAREER passer rating makes that a joke. 

It's not even close. 

Romo is the better QB. Dak is a well above average QB, who *may* one day be elite.

Romo *is* elite. 

...utterly nuts to not be playing Romo.

----------


## CPUd

> Against the Giants, Dak's completion % was 55.6, his QBR was 60.2 (i.e. horrific). 
> 
> Allow me to remind you that Romo's CAREER passer rating makes that a joke. 
> 
> It's not even close. 
> 
> Romo is the better QB. Dak is a well above average QB, who *may* one day be elite.
> 
> Romo *is* elite. 
> ...


If they plan on starting him in the playoffs, he'll probably get some playing time in week 17.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> If they plan on starting him in the playoffs, he'll probably get some playing time in week 17.


They should have started him as soon as he was healthy, about 6 weeks ago.

But the past is the past; now, they should stat him next week. 

But they're not. 

If Dak keeps Dakking it up, Romo may be in for the 3rd Q, and - in any event - to start next game. 

I hope to God they're not dumb enough to "develop Dak's confidence" at the expense of winning SB 51.

Garrett seems to be taking that approach...

But Jerry! Thanks God for Jerry! He found Romo and he knows what's up. 

...and he wants a damn ring.

----------


## oyarde

Another missed XP , Dolphins trail 6 - 7 , 4 minutes to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins up 13 - 10 @  the Half

----------


## oyarde

21 1/2 minutes to play , Miami ball , Jets down three scores . Jets can no longer punt without blatantly quitting .

----------


## CPUd

The jets are giving approximately 0 $#@!s about this game right now.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Dolphins moving into the final playoff spot.  Denver has to beat New England to take it back.

----------


## CPUd

Y no blockers?




I think he completed that pass, too.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## loveshiscountry

> This is retarded. The refs spotting is so $#@!ty Carroll has had to challenge 3 times already. In 18 minutes.
> 
> Have the anti Seahawks $#@!wits ate a dick and died yet? I haven't seen them spewing their brain damaged bull$#@! in awhile.


F#ck the Seahawks and that cheap shot loud mouthed punk Sherman. Bunch of coffee sipping pussies who yell loud because it makes them feel like they're part of something. Now that Thomas is out, they're going to get torched deep. All the holding by Sherman wont prevent that. Once they're eliminated they'll all be looking for a safe place to gather with the rest of the cu#t$




btw Congrats on finally beating the Rams. AND you guys actually scored a TD this time. Thumbs up.

I think the cuss editor should be turned off in football threads. It ruins the effect.

----------


## oyarde

Well , I took the Bears to cover and Bills & Giants to win . With 20 minutes to play , if Broncos are going to play they need some points .

----------


## oyarde

Meh , 8 minutes to go and down two touchdowns  I'm calling this . Broncos are not going to win , shame  , I enjoy wishing the Pats to lose .

----------


## phill4paul

Missed watching the 'Phins /Jet's game. Wish I didn't.

----------


## oyarde

> Missed watching the 'Phins /Jet's game. Wish I didn't.


Dolphins looked good.

----------


## oyarde

Jags fire Coach .

----------


## CPUd

You know it's bad when the coach gets fired at the opponent's stadium

----------


## oyarde

> 


Whoever called  that two point conversion play , well it sucked .LOL. Congrats on the win , KC is a tough , consistent team.

----------


## oyarde

> You know it's bad when the coach gets fired at the opponent's stadium


 Pretty classless really , next guy in line should take notice .

----------


## oyarde

Dallas , two missed FG's in the first half , up 11 points @ the half .

----------


## oyarde

Bucs back in the game with a touchdown , trail by 4 .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Bucs take the lead!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> F#ck the Seahawks and that cheap shot loud mouthed punk Sherman. Bunch of coffee sipping pussies who yell loud because it makes them feel like they're part of something. Now that Thomas is out, they're going to get torched deep. All the holding by Sherman wont prevent that. Once they're eliminated they'll all be looking for a safe place to gather with the rest of the cu#t$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw Congrats on finally beating the Rams. AND you guys actually scored a TD this time. Thumbs up.
> 
> I think the cuss editor should be turned off in football threads. It ruins the effect.


LMAO. There's one.

----------


## oyarde

Bucs leading 20 - 17 , Dallas in FG range , one quarter to play .

----------


## oyarde

Another Winston interception , Dallas in scoring position.

----------


## oyarde

Bucs ball , down 3 ( 23 - 20 ) , 9 1/2 minutes remaining .

----------


## oyarde

Three minutes , three timeouts , Bucs need a touchdown . Trail by 6 .

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I'll own it but the Lion's don't quite have what it takes to go into the playoffs after the disgrace of a game that Stafford played earlier. Black that $#@! out please. I just don't see them doing anything meaningful to the Cowboys next week on Monday Night FB nor to the surging Packers at home on New Years.

----------


## oyarde

> I'll own it but the Lion's don't quite have what it takes to go into the playoffs after the disgrace of a game that Stafford played earlier. Black that $#@! out please. I just don't see them doing anything meaningful to the Cowboys next week on Monday Night FB nor to the surging Packers at home on New Years.


Still finish 9 - 7 with one of the better defenses out there . That is pretty good for Detroit .In the NFC there is really only 1 playoff spot up for grabs . It will be Giants /Cowboys and division winners and one other team.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Raiders clinch a playoff spot for the first time in 13 years. Chief lose at home and Denver probably not going to make the playoffs at all- losers of three of last four and probably not gonna win their final two vs Raiders and Chiefs.   Even if they do, they need help. Technically they are one game back with two other teams but with tie breakers they are third in line outside the last wild card spot.  If they lose those, Denver would end up just 8-8.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...s-angeles-2017




> *Chargers expected to exercise option for L.A. move, sources say*
> 
> SAN DIEGO -- Barring a miracle, the San Diego Chargers are expected to exercise the team's option to move to Los Angeles in 2017, sources told ESPN's Jim Trotter.
> 
> During the NFL owners meetings in January, in which the league approved the relocation of the Rams to Los Angeles, the Chargers were granted the option to relocate to L.A. with a deadline of Jan. 15, 2017.
> 
> Chargers chairman Dean Spanos has to alert the league that he intends to exercise that option by next month's deadline.


Owner Spanos has been saying this week he is leaning more and more to moving to LA.  Chargers don't have that big of a fan base up there so if they move, they may also change the name of the team from Chargers and try to re-brand it.  They have until January 15th to decide.  But maybe the decision was made a while ago.   

This from last January: 

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2016/1/2...od-los-angeles




> *Chargers agree on Los Angeles stadium sharing option with Rams, but will play in San Diego in 2016*
> 
> The San Diego Chargers will remain in San Diego for the 2016 season, the team announced on Friday, *but has also agreed on a deal in principle to share the Rams' Inglewood stadium project in Los Angeles.*
> 
> "Today I decided our team will stay in San Diego for the 2016 season and I hope for the long term in a new stadium," Chargers owner Dean Spanos said in a statement.
> 
> "I have met with Mayor Faulconer and Supervisor Roberts and I look forward to working closely with them and the business community to resolve our stadium dilemma. *We have an option and an agreement with the Los Angeles Rams to go to Inglewood in the next year,* but my focus is on San Diego."
> 
> Terms of the deal to share the Inglewood stadium were not reported.


That stadium would not be built until the 2019 season.  Besides paying the league $650 million for the right to move, they would also have to purchase land for and build their own practice facilities.

Have the Chargers been losing on purpose to make the fans less sad to see them go? They keep losing games they lead in the fourth quarter- games they should have been able to win- usually due to turnovers or dumb penalties (two turnovers in the fourth quarter Sunday). I believe it is seven just this year now.  The stadium was probably about 80% Raiders fans this week.  Sounded and looked like a road game- not a home one.  There are more Raiders fans in San Diego than Chargers fans.  Maybe if that Vegas thing doesn't work out for the Raiders... (though they are fickle- they seem to move every ten years or so).

----------


## oyarde

Texans will start Savage @ qb .

----------


## oyarde

IU & Pacers win , Redskins lose .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Another step in the direction of the Chargers leaving San Diego. Decision due on going to LA by January 15th. Looks like they are going.  

http://www.espn.com/blog/san-diego-c...acility-in-l-a




> *Chargers find home for temporary practice facility in L.A.*
> 
> SAN DIEGO -- In another sign pointing to the team’s eventual move to Los Angeles, the Chargers have entered into an agreement to lease land for a temporary training facility in Orange County, should the team exercise its option to move to Los Angeles.
> 
> The Chargers confirmed on Friday the team agreed to lease part of a Costa Mesa office campus, along with a nearby 3.2 acres for temporary offices and a practice facility.
> 
> The Orange County Register was the first to report this news.
> 
> The land in Costa Mesa would serve as the initial location of the team’s office headquarters and practice and training facilities.
> ...

----------


## CPUd

Emergency landing for Vikings' team charter, they have to take the fire ladder to get off the plane, since these are big dudes, they have to go 2 at a time:

----------


## oyarde

I played Defensive Tackle until the 8th grade and I never got to throw a touchdown pass ( I did play a little FB & TE in Goal line package ). In playing as a backup tailback as a Freshman ( normally I was Split End or Wing Back & Linebacker ) in one game I was 2 for 2 with Tailback Passes . That was my entire passing career until I was 19 or so . I am envious of Poe , LOL .

----------


## oyarde

Kansas City and the Steelers played well on the road this year . With the Raiders losing QB , I guess they might be the only shot to beat New England . NFC is up for grabs , I say anyone but Seattle or Dallas has a shot  for the NFC title. Detroit and New York will have the Defenses and Green Bay has Rogers , Atlanta , well , no telling what they can do . Dallas did win 6 home games but overall pretty unimpressive  , much against poor competition. They beat the Bucs by 6 and Redskins by 5 and lost to the Giants in the three home games against playoff type caliber teams .

----------


## oyarde

19 minutes to play , Detroit has to DO Something . They laid an egg in the Third .

----------


## oyarde

Lions miss FG to cut it to 11 with 16 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Last 31 minutes , Detroit outscored 28 - 0 .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Buffalo Bills fire coach Rex Ryan.

----------


## oyarde

> Buffalo Bills fire coach Rex Ryan.


Not going to help them . Sixth new Coach then since 09 . Nothing spectacular on the roster , just benched the 30 million dollar QB . My prediction is that they will now win fewer games .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Kansas City and the Steelers played well on the road this year . With the Raiders losing QB , I guess they might be the only shot to beat New England . NFC is up for grabs , I say anyone but Seattle or Dallas has a shot  for the NFC title. Detroit and New York will have the Defenses and Green Bay has Rogers , Atlanta , well , no telling what they can do . Dallas did win 6 home games but overall pretty unimpressive  , much against poor competition. They beat the Bucs by 6 and Redskins by 5 and lost to the Giants in the three home games against playoff type caliber teams .


Most teams win most of their games by 1 score. KC 7-11, KC 9-12, NYG 8-10. Not Pitt or NE though
Agree with Pitt and KC having the best chance at beating New England. Dallas should win the NFC unless they face the Giants again.

----------


## CPUd

> Rumor is Carr has broken leg as well as Mariotta .


They both had essentially the same injury, Carr's was supposedly a bit worse, but they were saying 6 weeks because that would put it in the air about whether or not he could play in the Super Bowl.  It's BS, the Titans are saying 4 months for Mariota, he had surgery yesterday.  This is from Tuesday at the airport in ATL:



I hope he and Carr heal up good during the offseason and play against each other next year for the AFC championship.  They're both very promising young QBs.

This weekend it's Matt Cassell and Tom Savage.  It sucks missing the playoffs by 1 game, but for a team to win the division, they should expect to win division games, which is something the Titans still have to get done.  It's been a while in Tennessee since we were even able to talk about the division and playoffs in December, so going 9-7 or even 8-8 is a big turnaround.  The O-line and most of the D-line will be back next year, plus 2 legit runners, 1 WR, 2 TEs and a QB, and about $100M cap room.  Also the draft pick from the Rams will be somewhere in the top 5, and a high 3rd rounder compensatory pick because they have been starting Jared Goff.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Denver coach Kubiac rumored to be retiring over concerns by his family over his health.  He had a stroke as the Raven's coach and missed a whole week this season for "serious migraines".  His contract is up at the end of the season as is defensive coordinator Wade Phillips.  Phillips has been a head coach in the past but if I was John Elway I would like to keep Phillips in charge of the defense.  Kubiac is also the offensive coordinator.  Denver faces the Raiders today and is hoping to avoid finishing at .500.  They will miss the playoffs for the first time since 2010.

----------


## oyarde

Colts hosting Jags today , Colts will miss playoffs for consecutive years and finish .500 with a win . Will the GM be replaced ? Last season , Colts went into final week playing for .500 as well . This will be the last game for Robert Mathis .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings up 17 - 0 with 12 minutes to half , looking to finish .500 after going 10 - 6 and winning the division last season .

----------


## oyarde

Bradford sets Team single season completion record with 280 , previously held by Dante Culpepper  . Good job Sam .

----------


## oyarde

Bears should get number three pick in the draft

----------


## oyarde

Luck has his daily interception out of the way and the Colts are only down 10 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings DE , D. Hunter has more sacks than the 11 DE's drafted before him .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings  TE Kyle Rudolph has the second Half to set Vikings record for catches by TE , Joe Senser holds  with 79 , I think Rudolph is @ 79 now with 7 first half catches . Good job Rudolph .

----------


## oyarde

Frank Gore goes over 1000 ( 1014) with a 19 yard run. Colts down a touchdown after an 83 yard touchdown drive .

----------


## oyarde

Gore has 8th most rushing yards in NFL history on the 10th most carries , one of only four , I think , NFL players over age 33 to rush for 1000 yards . Good job Frank .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings  WR Adam Thielen is 33 yards short of 1000 , 17 1/2 minutes to play.

----------


## oyarde

Colts tie it up 17 - 17 after trailing 17 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings with a rare 10 yard rushing touchdown , up 31 - 10, 12 minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

I feel bad for Buffalo fans , will be a very long time before they win any games ......

----------


## oyarde

Robert Mathis , strip sack in his final game , 50th career forced fumble, I think .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings defense scores , up 38 -10 on four forced turnovers .

----------


## oyarde

Sam Bradford sets single season mark of completion percentage of 71.6 .

----------


## oyarde

Vikings Defense , two sacks , two picks , a sack fumble returned for a touchdown and a 36 yard punt return .

----------


## oyarde

Browns in the hunt  at Steelers 14 yard line in OT. Colts win 24 - 20 after trailing by 17 and then missing a FG , finish 8 - 8. Dolphins go to Pitt in wild card round next week . Vikings finish 8 - 8 , miss playoffs after losing QB  Bridgewater and Adrian Peterson at beginning of season , were division winners last year.

----------


## phill4paul

Panthers lose to the Buccaneers 16/17. Gano lost that game for them. 3 missed FG's.  Whether or not the weird stadium wide sound feedback had something to do with the first miss, I dunno.

----------


## oyarde

Eagles cover the spread against Dallas . Beer money for another week .

----------


## oyarde

I think this is the 38th season since 1964 that the Vikings finished .500 or better .

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Redskins are not gonna make the playoffs . If Danke was still here , he would not even have a team to cheer for .....

----------


## oyarde

Lions - packers scoreless after 1 . Lions kicker misses easy FG and Stafford misses wide open TD to Golden Tate .

----------


## oyarde

Lions 14 , packers 10 @ the Half . Winner gets a home playoff game as Division winner . Lions last won division in 1993 ( 10-6) , Vikings finished 2nd @ 9 - 7 in 1993 and lost Wildcard at Giants 10 - 17. Vikings helped the Lions by sweeping the Bears ( 7-9) & Packers (9-7)that season . That Vikings team won at Redskins , @ Broncos and beat KC , won 4 of 5 going into NYG . Vikings only shutout that yr was @ Detroit beating them 13 - 0 .

----------


## Origanalist

> Lions 14 , packers 10 @ the Half . Winner gets a home playoff game as Division winner . Lions last won division in 1993 ( 10-6) , Vikings finished 2nd @ 9 - 7 in 1993 and lost Wildcard at Giants 10 - 17. Vikings helped the Lions by sweeping the Bears ( 7-9) & Packers (9-7)that season . That Vikings team won at Redskins , @ Broncos and beat KC , won 4 of 5 going into NYG . Vikings only shutout that yr was @ Detroit beating them 13 - 0 .


The loser get's to go to Seattle.

----------


## oyarde

> The loser get's to go to Seattle.


Yep , winner will host Giants .

----------


## oyarde

That Lions missed FG looms large as Detroit trails by 9 with the ball and Ten minutes to play .

----------


## oyarde

Lions hit a FG , down 6 points , 7 1/2 to go .

----------


## oyarde

Congratulations too to the Vikings Stefon Diggs , did not play today and missed a few games due to injury , but 84 receptions for the season in his second year . Great job .

----------


## oyarde

49ers fire Chip Kelly , no big deal .  Chargers fire Coach Mike McCoy , that was a mistake . Broncos Coach Kubiak is retiring , that will hurt them.

----------


## oyarde

> The loser get's to go to Seattle.


No home playoff game for Detroit , in Seattle Saturday .

----------


## oyarde

Had the Vikings offense been able to do just a little bit more in the two Detroit games ( lost one by 3 , 16-13 at end of regulation , lost the other in OT ) , they would have finished 10 - 6 , won the division and be hosting a Giants team we had already beaten @ home and held to ten points .

----------


## oyarde

Rams win two games or less next year , Buffalo wins half as many as this yr , Chargers will not make the playoffs in near future and finish under 500 .

----------


## devil21

I had some good calls and some bad calls on playoff picks (might expand further later, maybe not...).  

Thanks, Kirk Cousins, for looking like Tony Romo when it mattered.  Kirk Cousins is the next Tony Romo.  He throws picks when it matters the most! 

Chiefs vs SeaHawks in Super Bowl.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## oyarde

> 


It is not easy being a Vikings fan .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I had some good calls and some bad calls on playoff picks (might expand further later, maybe not...).  
> 
> Thanks, Kirk Cousins, for looking like Tony Romo when it mattered.  Kirk Cousins is the next Tony Romo.  He throws picks when it matters the most! 
> 
> *Chiefs vs SeaHawks in Super Bowl*.


New England looking really tough.  Don't know if Chiefs can beat them.  Seahawks haven't been consistent enough. Lost three of last six.  

Chargers could be without a home as well as a coach- decision on moving to LA due in two weeks or less.

----------


## oyarde

> New England looking really tough.  Don't know if Chiefs can beat them.  Seahawks haven't been consistent enough. Lost three of last six.  
> 
> Chargers could be without a home as well as a coach- decision on moving to LA due in two weeks or less.


Chargers job , like the Rams will not be 
very desireable with the exception of Chargers QB .

----------


## Zippyjuan

I was impressed with one win Cleveland taking Pittsburgh into overtime on the road.

----------


## CPUd

> I was impressed with one win Cleveland taking Pittsburgh into overtime on the road.


Pittsburgh was resting their starters.

----------


## oyarde

In fact , the Broncos is the only desireable coaching job available , the 49ers job will be dead end like Buffalo , Chargers and the Rams .....

----------


## oyarde

Jets OC is retiring .49ers, Rams and Bills have QB problems . I expect the Vikings to start Bradford next yr and Bridgewater as backup .

----------


## Zippyjuan

> In fact , the Broncos is the only desireable coaching job available , the 49ers job will be dead end like Buffalo , Chargers and the Rams .....


Early but rumored leading candidate for now is Mike Shanahan (former Denver coach)'s son Kyle- current offensive coordinator for the league's highest scoring offense at Atlanta. They requested to be able to speak with him. They are going to have to build him an offensive line first (without losing too much from the defense). Defensive line needs help too.   Problems with the running game on both sides of the ball.   John Elway's contract is also up this year.

Will QB Trevor Simmian get a raise?  He is currently the lowest paid QB (not just lowest paid STARTING QB either)  in the entire NFL at about $250,000 for the year.

----------


## oyarde

The Jags would probably be the team for a coach to show easiest improvement with .......

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Too bad Rodgers or Manning will go out in the first round.

----------


## oyarde

> Too bad Rodgers or Manning will go out in the first round.


I will be cheering for Eli .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Gore has 8th most rushing yards in NFL history on the 10th most carries , one of only four , I think , NFL players over age 33 to rush for 1000 yards . Good job Frank .


Riggins
Franco Harris
John Henry Johnson << under rated bad ass

----------


## Zippyjuan

On the other end of that spectrum for this season:  http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/re...ds-for-season/




> *Reggie Bush sets futility record, finishes with negative rushing yards for season*
> 
> Good news: The Bills' season, mercifully, is over. Bad news: It wasn't enough to get blown out, 30-10, at home by the hapless Jets, the Bills had to set a record for futility in the process. And we're not talking about a fundamental misunderstanding of the rules.
> 
> Nope, we're talking about Reggie Bush. Not only was this the worst season of his 11-year career, it was the *worst season by any non-quarterback since the AFL-NFL merger in 1970.*
> 
> Specifically, Bush finished 2016 with 12 carries for minus-3 yards after not getting a carry against the Jets.
> 
> Interim coach Anthony Lynn said last week that he "would love to get [Bush] a couple carries," but that didn't happen.
> ...

----------


## devil21

I remember the big Reggie Bush vs. Mario Williams uproar from the 06 draft.  "How can they draft Williams over Bush???"

Looks like both are reaching the end of their useful NFL life as Miami will likely cut Williams.  I think Williams at #1 did end up being the better pick after all.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Running backs do tend to have short careers- all the hits they take. Linemen take a pretty bad beating too.

----------


## oyarde

If you cannot get more production out of Reggie than a DE , ya probably need an Offensive Coord. A great DE is probably good for a sack a game , few forced fumbles in a season and  a tackle a quarter or less .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Wasn't Reggie Bush porking some tee vee drama queen with a big azz?  That was probably his problem.

----------


## oyarde

Redskins fire Defensive Coord . , I would look for them to slide a bit next season .

----------


## CPUd



----------


## loveshiscountry

> Redskins fire Defensive Coord . , I would look for them to slide a bit next season .


Injuries hurt the secondary. However they didn't pick anyone up for the front 7 on D that was an improvement over 2015. They need run stoppers.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> I was impressed with one win Cleveland taking Pittsburgh into overtime on the road.


You mean taking Pittsburghs *backups* into overtime on the road. Although any somewhat decent news is good news for that horrible franchise.

----------


## CPUd

> *Source: Browns consider replacing Ray Horton as defensive coordinator*
> 
> BEREA, Ohio -- The Cleveland Browns' 1-15 record might cost defensive coordinator Ray Horton his job.
> 
> The Browns have discussed replacing Horton and have contacted Gregg WIlliams of the Los Angeles Rams as a possible replacement, a league source confirmed.
> 
> The Sporting News first reported the possible moves and also reported the Browns had tried to contact Wade Phillips of the Denver Broncos.
> 
> Horton left the Tennessee Titans to join the Browns when Hue Jackson was hired as head coach.
> ...


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...ve-coordinator

This would suck if they fire him.  Ray was DC for the Titans the first year of rebuilding, and was responsible for installing the hybrid 3-4 system invented by Dick LeBeau.  2nd year of rebuild, they brought in LeBeau as DC and Assistant HC, Ray was Assistant DC before the Browns hired him last year.  If they do fire him, I hope the Titans bring him back to his previous job.  LeBeau looks to be with the Titans again next season, but he is almost 80 and will eventually retire.  Horton would be the perfect replacement when he does.  LeBeau still gets out there and runs around with the players though.

----------


## oyarde

Raiders QB Cook  will set NFL record as first QB to ever get first start in a playoff game . On the road against the best defense .

----------


## oyarde

I will be cheering for the Houston Cheerleaders .

----------


## CPUd

Savage is inactive, if Osweiler goes down, I think all they have left is Brandon Weeden.

For the Raiders, unless they got someone this week, the backup is Matt McGloin, but he is definitely not 100%.

----------


## CPUd

Crabtree was garbage in that game.

----------


## oyarde

> Crabtree was garbage in that game.


Raiders have two 1000 yard receivers that lead the league in drops . Only the Jets had as many drops going in today .

----------


## oyarde

Detroit has not won a playoff game in what , 25 years? They are 8 point underdogs last I checked . Houston covered and I think the Lions do too .

----------


## oyarde

> Crabtree was garbage in that game.


Having watched him play a lot in college , I would have drafted him too . Now , I would be thinking he gets pd too much .

----------


## oyarde

Golden Tate drop on first series , that ought to get that out of the way .

----------


## oyarde

Detroit TE Ebron , drop on 3rd and 1 .

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Go Seahawks.

----------


## oyarde

Lions 4th & 1 . Because it was 2nd and three and they could have ran it twice between the tackles for the first and did not .That part does look like the old Colts offense .

----------


## oyarde

Crappy 4th down call , should have punted if that is all they had .

----------


## oyarde

Seachickens get lucky , fantastic catch and got away with the face mask. Poor decision making by the coaches on third & fourth downs . Got away with it.

----------


## oyarde

Detroit , another 3rd down drop that would have been a first , third one of the game .Looks like they are using Raiders receivers .

----------


## oyarde

Marvin Jones with the latest big Lions drop. ( drop #5)

----------


## oyarde

Seattle up 4 points , 10 - 6 , 19 minutes to play .

----------


## CPUd

The Lions are starting to move the ball with Zenner, they also changed up on defense.  I think they get burned in the 4th though.

----------


## oyarde

> The Lions are starting to move the ball with Zenner, they also changed up on defense.  I think they get burned in the 4th though.


Well , considering how bad the Lions have played and that Carroll coaches the Seahawks , as long as Seattle has no more than 13 points I would still say advantage Detroit .

----------


## CPUd

> Well , considering how bad the Lions have played and that Carroll coaches the Seahawks , as long as Seattle has no more than 13 points I would still say advantage Detroit .


They need to put some guys in who can tackle.  That would help them a lot.

----------


## oyarde

Detroit , down 7 with the ball , 14 minutes to play.

----------


## CPUd

I can see PI being reviewable for next season.

----------


## oyarde

Well , advantage Seachickens now , up 13 points .

----------


## oyarde

Go Eli .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Riders have two 1000 yard receivers that lead the league in drops . Only the Jets had as many drops going in today .


Very disappointing that a team can completely fall apart with the loss of one player. From contenders to losers in two games.

Raiders will need to get a running back and beef up their defensive secondary over the break.

----------


## oyarde

> Very disappointing that a team can completely fall apart with the loss of one player. From contenders to losers in two games.
> 
> Raiders will need to get a running back and beef up their defensive secondary over the break.


Yeah , I think the only real weakness they have is defensive secondary . Losing a starting QB in that league makes it very difficult to beat any good team .

----------


## oyarde

> Very disappointing that a team can completely fall apart with the loss of one player. From contenders to losers in two games.
> 
> Raiders will need to get a running back and beef up their defensive secondary over the break.


Yeah , I think the only real weakness they have is defensive secondary . Losing a starting QB in that league makes it very difficult to beat any good team .

----------


## oyarde

Muh never play defense Pacers won fifth in a row tonight ( 2nd in the Central ) . If they could  play defense and win some road games they would be contenders . That giving up an avg of 106 and 5 - 13 road record suck .

----------


## devil21

> Very disappointing that a team can completely fall apart with the loss of one player. From contenders to losers in two games.
> 
> Raiders will need to get a running back and beef up their defensive secondary over the break.


Never pick a playoff team to win if it is missing the starting RB or starting QB that got the team to the playoffs.  No one should have expected the Raiders to win while giving a QB his first ever NFL start.





> Seachickens get lucky , fantastic catch and got away with the face mask.


Got away with...lol




Not only did he get away with it, the penalty was called on the defense!

----------


## oyarde

Browns fire Defensive Coord , hire another . Not sure what the purpose of that is . I expect the Browns will score more points next season but expect no real change defensively unless they were to get worse .

----------


## oyarde

Steelers jump out quick  with 50 yard and 62 yard TD passes in the First quarter , up 14 - 3 . 18 minutes to Half .

----------


## oyarde

Miami ball , trailing 30 - 6 , 17 minutes to play , They will have to go four downs rest of the way and score on every possession .

----------


## CPUd

Hard to win a playoff game on the road with 3 turnovers.  The score should have been 20-20

----------


## Origanalist

> Well , considering how bad the Lions have played and that Carroll coaches the Seahawks , as long as Seattle has no more than 13 points I would still say advantage Detroit .


You were saying.....?

----------


## oyarde

> You were saying.....?


I missed that one , I am 2 - 1 so far it looks like .......

----------


## oyarde

Dolphins take the sack and punt , Steelers ball 11:45 to play up 30 - 6 , Dolphins force second punt , get ball back with 10:29 .

----------


## phill4paul

> Dolphins take the sack and punt , Steelers ball 11:45 to play up 30 - 6 , Dolphins force second punt , get ball back with 10:29 .


  They are done for...

----------


## CPUd

> Browns fire Defensive Coord , hire another . Not sure what the purpose of that is . I expect the Browns will score more points next season but expect no real change defensively unless they were to get worse .


Gregg Williams is hit or miss.  He will have the corners playing 10 yards off the line and blitz almost every play.  It got him to 2 Super Bowls, but there were a lot of games where it failed miserably.  He still runs a 4-3, Horton ran a 3-4, so they are going to have to make a lot of changes to the personnel.  Probably will take a few years.  Of course, this is the Browns, they'll probably bring in 2 more QBs and maybe a WR they can't play until he's off suspension.  And next year fire all the coaches again.

----------


## CPUd

LOL Dolphins 4th and 31.  They were not very good at blocking today.  If you can't block, your team can't go to the Super Bowl.

----------


## CPUd

Steelers and Chiefs should be a good game next week.

----------


## oyarde

> Gregg Williams is hit or miss.  He will have the corners playing 10 yards off the line and blitz almost every play.  It got him to 2 Super Bowls, but there were a lot of games where it failed miserably.  He still runs a 4-3, Horton ran a 3-4, so they are going to have to make a lot of changes to the personnel.  Probably will take a few years.  Of course, this is the Browns, they'll probably bring in 2 more QBs and maybe a WR they can't play until he's off suspension.  And next year fire all the coaches again.


They could trade for Romo and let him call his own plays .

----------


## phill4paul

Giants...Could. Not. Stop. That. Drive.

  Good game so far.

----------


## oyarde

Eli has to answer.

----------


## oyarde

Officials blew that . Clearly a fumble and Giants ball .

----------


## phill4paul

Damn, thought there would be more to the Giants/Packers game. It's coming out like 'Phins and Steelers.

----------


## oyarde

> Steelers and Chiefs should be a good game next week.


Only two in the AFC that have a shot at the Pats .

----------


## oyarde

> Damn, thought there would be more to the Giants/Packers game. It's coming out like 'Phins and Steelers.


I expected a close game . GB goes to Dallas . Cowboys better hope they do not get the officiating crew from GB or Seattle games , less than impressive .

----------


## CPUd

> *Odell Beckham Jr. punches hole in wall after loss, bangs head on door*
> 
> New York Giants wide receiver Odell Beckham Jr. punched a hole in a wall after their 38-13 playoff loss to the Packers in Green Bay, according ESPN's Sal Paolantonio, who saw Beckham also banging his head against a door.
> 
> Grounds crew members tell Paolantonio that Beckham was hitting the wall outside their locker room at Lambeau Field, which is located adjacent to the interview room where Beckham had just spoken with reporters. The grounds crew members then came out to see the hole in the wall.
> 
> NFL security is investigating the punching of the wall, taking pictures and speaking with members of the grounds crew, according to Paolantonio, who said Beckham then was banging his against the door located outside the Giants locker room.
> 
> A Giants spokesman said the team is aware of the incident but not commenting.
> ...


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...en-bay-packers

Maybe he should have done this at halftime.

----------


## oyarde

> Gregg Williams is hit or miss.  He will have the corners playing 10 yards off the line and blitz almost every play.  It got him to 2 Super Bowls, but there were a lot of games where it failed miserably.  He still runs a 4-3, Horton ran a 3-4, so they are going to have to make a lot of changes to the personnel.  Probably will take a few years.  Of course, this is the Browns, they'll probably bring in 2 more QBs and maybe a WR they can't play until he's off suspension.  And next year fire all the coaches again.


 Yeah , you kind of confirmed my thoughts that the defense will be no better with that move.....

----------


## devil21

> http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...en-bay-packers
> 
> Maybe he should have done this at halftime.


He should have prayed harder to Moloch.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Green Bay- Dallas and KC- Steelers should be some good games next week.

----------


## jllundqu

I guess I'll be shunned for saying this, but I haven't watched a football game (NFL or otherwise) in years, except for the Superbowl.  I DON'T GIVE A $#@! ABOUT THE NFL... bunch of overpaid juggernauts passing the pigskin.

My brother in law is a superfan.  Knows every player, has the fantasy football league, yada yada.  Doesn't know $#@! about current world events. Couldn't name any member of government (state, local, federal, international).  Doesn't know what's happening in Crimea, Syria, Iran, etc etc.....  Voted for Hillary.

Seriously, I don't know what the big deal is with the NFL.  I honestly don't know and don't care.  So many people arrange their lives around this sport it's sickening.  And I have to listen to all the guys at work jabber ON AND ON about stats and yards and rushing... jesus Christ!

I played varsity football in highschool.  I know the sport... I just don't get the absolute devotion it inspires given there is much more to life.

----------


## JK/SEA

Seahawks 30
Falcons 10.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> I guess I'll be shunned for saying this, but I haven't watched a football game (NFL or otherwise) in years, except for the Superbowl.  I DON'T GIVE A $#@! ABOUT THE NFL... bunch of overpaid juggernauts passing the pigskin.
> 
> My brother in law is a superfan.  Knows every player, has the fantasy football league, yada yada.  Doesn't know $#@! about current world events. Couldn't name any member of government (state, local, federal, international).  Doesn't know what's happening in Crimea, Syria, Iran, etc etc.....  Voted for Hillary.
> 
> Seriously, I don't know what the big deal is with the NFL.  I honestly don't know and don't care.  So many people arrange their lives around this sport it's sickening.  And I have to listen to all the guys at work jabber ON AND ON about stats and yards and rushing... jesus Christ!
> 
> I played varsity football in highschool.  I know the sport... I just don't get the absolute devotion it inspires given there is much more to life.


Gives people something in common to talk about without upsetting at least half the crowd.  Makes them feel more part of a group.  Crimea, Syria, and Iran, etc. or politics discussions tend to not be friendly discussions with large agreement so they are talked about much less.

----------


## Origanalist

> I expected a close game . GB goes to Dallas . Cowboys better hope they do not get the officiating crew from GB or Seattle games , less than impressive .


Considering we were on the  receiving end of that for decades  I'm not real concerned about it.

----------


## oyarde

> Considering we were on the  receiving end of that for decades  I'm not real concerned about it.


Really nobody can be . It is rarely consistent . Players have to make enough plays to make up for the bad plays and bad calls . That Rogers dude ( GB QB ) is a good example of that . He is always holding the ball longer than he should just looking to make a play.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Packers really rebounded in that game vs the Giants.  At one point, they had only 29 yards on their first 21 plays.

Chargers deadline for a move to LA counting down.  Five days left on the option (unless they give them another extension on it).

----------


## CPUd

> *Falcons' Julio Jones won't shy away from alerting refs vs. Seahawks*
> 
> FLOWERY BRANCH, Ga. -- Falcons receiver Julio Jones, who appeared to be held by Seahawks cornerback Richard Sherman on a controversial late no-call back in Week 6, has no plans to "cry" for penalties but won't hesitate to alert officials to foul play in Saturday's divisional playoff rematch.
> 
> The previous controversy stemmed from a play with one minute, 39 seconds remaining in regulation of the Seahawks' 26-24 victory in Seattle (Oct. 16). Had a flag been thrown, the Falcons would have sustained the drive for an opportunity at a game-winning field goal.
> 
> Jones said he would have no problem throwing up his hands and hunching his shoulders if such an incident happens again this time.
> 
> "When we're in a game, I'll go look at them like that and say, 'You didn't see it?' if they didn't see it," Jones told ESPN.com. "I'm not going to sit up there and cry about anything. It is what it is. But you've got to alert them. Some refs just let you play, too. It's like, 'All right, you're going to let us play? Then we're going to go out here and play. If you're going to call it, call it. Just let me know how you're going to officiate this game.'"
> ...


http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...-seahawks-hold

----------


## CPUd



----------


## CPUd

The Packers will have to do it without Jordy Nelson.

----------


## Suzanimal

Yay, Buzzards!!!

----------


## oyarde

Houston scores first TD against the Pats in five quarters this year . Good job . Nice play call too .

----------


## oyarde

Houston Ball , midfield trailing by 1 point .Chance to take a lead into half . New England gets ball first in the Third.

----------


## JK/SEA

whats black and white and red all over?....

an NFL Ref in the Georgia Dome....

----------


## CPUd

Brady not used to getting hit like he is tonight.  He rolled his ankle on the last one.

Edelman cussing out the refs.

----------


## oyarde

Houston down 8 . One quarter to play . Kept it close by getting three Pats turnovers and scoring 13 points off of them .

----------


## oyarde

Houston ball , 13 minutes , this is the chance to cut this to at least two points .

----------


## CPUd

Osweiler choked like a dog

----------


## oyarde

Well , looks like Steelers at Kansas City winner will go to New England .

----------


## oyarde

That will have to be the last Houston punt .

----------


## CPUd

They should pull Brady out, but I guess all he will do is just hand it off.

----------


## oyarde

Pats win 34 - 16 , while Cheater Bill's QB and WR cry to the Refs like little bitches . I cannot wait to see someone beat them .

----------


## oyarde

Seattle's D Hester will retire .

----------


## oyarde

> Yay, Buzzards!!!


I will be cheering for them . Home against the Packers . Go Buzzards !!

----------


## oyarde

Steelers just got away with some serious PI there , KC punting . KC Offense is going to have to do something , in a hurry .

----------


## oyarde

How much will New England be favored by over the Steelers ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> I will be cheering for them . Home against the Packers . Go Buzzards !!


YaaaaaY! We can't lose. 

Rise up, Buzzards!!!

----------


## CPUd

Georgia Dome gets 1 more game!

----------


## CPUd

The Steelers had enough sense to get that last 1st down.  They must have watched the game in Denver that almost ended in a tie.

----------


## oyarde

> The Steelers had enough sense to get that last 1st down.  They must have watched the game in Denver that almost ended in a tie.


 Without that last first down they do not win . From midfield after the punt KC needed 20 yards to get in range for game winning FG .

----------


## sam1952

> Without that last first down they do not win . From midfield after the punt KC needed 20 yards to get in range for game winning FG .


I'm sure that's why they played to win. Going for the first down, not trying to run as much time off the clock and hope to hold the 2 point lead.

----------


## CPUd

The play on 3rd and 4 was pretty good, too.  The formation looked like a run play, almost as tight as a victory formation.  Then he threw a quick pass to get the 1st down.

----------


## devil21

There goes my SB matchup prediction but at least the Cowboys lost.  Nothing worse than Cowboys bandwagon fans...

I did enjoy watching the refs work asses off trying to put them back into the game in the first half when GB was running away with it.  Ratings!!!!!!!!!!!  ABOVE ALL ELSE!!!!!

----------


## oyarde

I am going with Atlanta , basically because I do not like GB or the Pats and I do not think the Steelers are good enough to beat the Pats at home .

----------


## oyarde

Cowboys had no shot at the NFC . Ryan and Rogers have been on fire . NE  is right where they always are .

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Zippyjuan

Tony Romo says he wants to play for Denver.  Cowboys might not let him go though.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

There was a guy on Yahoo Answers yesterday who asked a question about football.  Something like _How do I send a death threat to Aaron Rodgers and Tom Brady?_

A couple of imbeciles answered they were reporting him to the FBI.  One guy actually said "See something; say something." 

Now, if I could just find a way to make money trolling these dipsh*ts....

----------


## Created4

From:
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports...cons/96629552/




> The Green Bay players toiling alongside Rodgers are probably not unlike the 1920s New York Yankees, who rolled with Babe Ruth. Or the Chicago Bulls teammates of Michael Jordan.
> 
> They are playing with a living legend, one of the greatest ever.
> 
> “He’s a magician,” Cobb said.
> 
> And so crafty. Rodgers pretty much drew up the last offensive play in the dirt, giving each of the receivers instructions on the fly. No wonder Cook flashed an incredulous look when asked if he was the primary target.
> 
> “Uh, I don’t think so,” he said. “But you never know.”
> ...


Aaron Rodgers: LIVING LEGEND!

----------


## CPUd

Chip Kelly interviewing for the Jags OC.  They're still 1-2 seasons away from having a good offense, but they do have a QB.

----------


## oyarde

> There was a guy on Yahoo Answers yesterday who asked a question about football.  Something like _How do I send a death threat to Aaron Rodgers and Tom Brady?_
> 
> A couple of imbeciles answered they were reporting him to the FBI.  One guy actually said "See something; say something." 
> 
> Now, if I could just find a way to make money trolling these dipsh*ts....


Well if the Rogers Threat guy is available next season , I could use his info a few days before the two games they have with the Vikings .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Well if the Rogers Threat guy is available next season , I could use his info a few days before the two games they have with the Vikings .



Well, the questioner posted anonymously (https://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...6171702AAp2aZt).


I think however; that the people who replied to him can probably help unmask this terrorist.  They seem like really sharp detective types.

----------


## oyarde

Looks like Pats are 6 point favorites and over / under  at 51 . I am thinking of taking the over at this point .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Patriots did beat the Steelers 27- 16 in the regular season in Pittsburgh.  Now they will be at home.

----------


## oyarde

NY Jets Owner will be ambassador to UK .

----------


## oyarde

> Patriots did beat the Steelers 27- 16 in the regular season in Pittsburgh.  Now they will be at home.


Steelers have a flu outbreak .

----------


## sam1952

I read this morning Brady had the flu also

----------


## Suzanimal

> Georgia Dome gets 1 more game!


YAY! Wheather you care about football or not, another game in the Dome with the buzzards means more money rolling into my house. Personally, I didn't give a crap until Mr Animal showed me how much more money Atlanta games meant to our livelihood. That's when I became a true Falcon's fan. Rise up, BUZZARDS!!!

My dad always called them the Buzzards and I can't let that go but I root for them and go to games when I get free tickets.

----------


## oyarde

Buzzards are healthy and ready .

----------


## oyarde

> I read this morning Brady had the flu also


That is just cover so the Refs forget to check Patriots game balls . I already called Goodell .

----------


## sam1952

I see Goodell is avoiding Gillette Stadium again this week...

----------


## CPUd

> YAY! Wheather you care about football or not, another game in the Dome with the buzzards means more money rolling into my house. Personally, I didn't give a crap until Mr Animal showed me how much more money Atlanta games meant to our livelihood. That's when I became a true Falcon's fan. Rise up, BUZZARDS!!!
> 
> My dad always called them the Buzzards and I can't let that go but I root for them and go to games when I get free tickets.

----------


## CPUd

Patriots open as 3 point favorites for the Super Bowl

----------


## oyarde

> Patriots open as 3 point favorites for the Super Bowl


I will be more interested in the over . Go Falcons !

----------


## CPUd

> I will be more interested in the over . Go Falcons !


Yes, these are 2 teams that blow out other teams, but ironically this sometimes leads to low scoring games.

----------


## AZJoe



----------


## CPUd

over-under is currently 58 or 59, depending on where you bet.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Oh look, another NFC South team with a big stadium bill to pay for makes the SB.


What happened with the Chargers and their desire to build a new stadium?  They should have won a Super Bowl by now.  The league is pretty upset that they are moving to LA. http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/nf...-to-san-diego/

 They should have been allowed to win last years so the stadium ballot issues could have been passed. 

I think I like the Falcons at this point.

----------


## oyarde

> over-under is currently 58 or 59, depending on where you bet.


I figured it would be 57 - 60 , ought ta be some kind of record .

----------


## oyarde

> What happened with the Chargers and their desire to build a new stadium?  They should have won a Super Bowl by now.  The league is pretty upset that they are moving to LA. http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/news/nf...-to-san-diego/
> 
>  They should have been allowed to win last years so the stadium ballot issues could have been passed. 
> 
> I think I like the Falcons at this point.


 I like the Falcons too .

----------


## Zippyjuan

Falcons won't just play zone defense and let Brady lob passes all day long.

----------


## oyarde

> Falcons won't just play zone defense and let Brady lob passes all day long.


Yeah you cannot beat a good QB by doing that these days .

----------


## CPUd

That TD from the flea flicker, Brady was literally just standing there waiting for his receiver to get into the end zone.

----------


## devil21

> Yeah you cannot beat a good QB by doing that these days .


Rogers is a much better qb than Brady and it worked there.  

I think that was your point but you forgot the emotithingy.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Roethlisberger considering retirement at 35?   http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...er-all-options




> Ben Roethlisberger has been sacked 505 times, including the playoffs, since coming into the NFL in 2004. That's 123 more times than anyone else in the NFL in that span.


(next being Philip Rivers with 382)

He has three years left on a five year deal and is due $19 million next season.

Or maybe he is just frustrated by how they lost this week.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Who is the best QB?  DC taxi cab driver and Steelers fan.

----------


## oyarde

Seahawks defensive assistant quitting , Packers offensive assistant quitting  .

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Falcons won't just play zone defense and let Brady lob passes all day long.


NE had the 6th best pass protection offense based on sack percentage. Atl had the 7th worst pass rush based on sack percentage. I guess Atlanta is going to pull a pass rush out of their ass like you just did with your comment.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Falcons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by loveshiscountry
> ...



I don't know about Zip's football knowledge, but his ass is where he gets most of his political and economics comments.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> 



So are you a patron?

----------


## Suzanimal

> So are you a patron?


I've shopped there. I only ever bought a shot glass necklace with a penis in it and an inflatable penis for a bachelorette party, though. They're really expensive - Amazon is a much better deal for quality toys. Just a warning, some Amazon merchandise doesn't come discreetly packaged.

----------


## oyarde

> 


I would've bet big against the Saints if I had noticed they were as high as 1.2 percent  . The other teams on that list were legit @ pre season .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I've shopped there. I only ever bought a shot glass necklace with a penis in it and an inflatable penis for a bachelorette party, though. They're really expensive - Amazon is a much better deal for quality toys. Just a warning, some Amazon merchandise doesn't come discreetly packaged.


Yeah, We're within driving distance of a couple of stores.  One has this snack section, with cookies shaped like d*cks, t*ts, etc.  If I still worked in an office, then I would buy these for the Christmas party.  You know, just to be confrontational in today's work world.

----------


## CPUd

The only real problem with the Packers and Vikings were injuries.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yeah, We're within driving distance of a couple of stores.  One has this snack section, with cookies shaped like d*cks, t*ts, etc.


A snack section, huh? I guess all those men work up a hunger after they've been in the viewing room.





> If I still worked in an office, then I would buy these for the Christmas party.  You know, just to be confrontational in today's work world.


If i worked in your office, I would've eaten your dick - cookie.

----------


## Jan2017

Uh, in the Super Bowl beer and/or commercials department, Budweiser goin' with the immigrant theme *sigh*

(video) http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2017/...er-immigration

Makes ya' jus' wanna go out and get a 12 pack of Blue Moon and some oranges

----------


## Zippyjuan

Raiders move to Vegas could be in serious trouble.  First Sheldon Adelson, who was going to contribute $650 million pulls out and now Goldman Sachs is considering dropping out too.  http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/201...eaving-source/

San Diego Raiders? League was very upset at Chargers leaving town and the  Raiders have a bigger fan base in San Diego than the Chargers did.  Chargers/ Raiders games in San Diego were usually more black than blue.

----------


## Suzanimal

I'm working the Super Bowl. Mr Animal asked me to collect money at the door because he needs his regular guy working security. I'll be the door girl.

----------


## oyarde

> I'm working the Super Bowl. Mr Animal asked me to collect money at the door because he needs his regular guy working security. I'll be the door girl.


How much cover does he get ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> How much cover does he get ?


Ten dollars. I told him I wanted a "taste" and he told me he'd give me a taste and winked. Mr Animal is using my own tricks against me.

----------


## oyarde

> Ten dollars. I told him I wanted a "taste" and he told me he'd give me a taste and winked. Mr Animal is using my own tricks against me.


Just wear one of your dresses and charge 11 . You keep 1 per .Thats how ya Make America Great Again . That also leaves them with four ones for tip money right off the bat .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Just wear one of your dresses and charge 11 . You keep 1 per .Thats how ya Make America Great Again . That also leaves them with four ones for tip money right off the bat .


What kind of girl do you think I am? If I wear a slutty dress at the door (it'll be cold), I'd want more than a dollar a pop. I'd do it for 5 and that way, I wouldn't have to keep a bunch of ones.

Ten for the house, five for me. Seems fair.

----------


## oyarde

> What kind of girl do you think I am? If I wear a slutty dress at the door (it'll be cold), I'd want more than a dollar a pop. I'd do it for 5 and that way, I wouldn't have to keep a bunch of ones.
> 
> Ten for the house, five for me. Seems fair.


 They get anything with the cover ? Chips , pretzels , wings ?

----------


## Suzanimal

> They get anything with the cover ? Chips , pretzels , wings ?


Hell no! Mr Animal's got to keep me and my babies in shoes.  They get in and they get to talk to me at the door. It'll be fun. The customers like me - even the ones who don't like him. I think it gets on his nerves because they're shocked we're married. He asks me why they do that (a liquor rep was drunk at the Christmas party and thought Mr Animal was lying about being married to me) and I tell him it's because I'm cool and he's not. He's actually cool underneath. You just have to scratch through a few layers of nerdiness and crustiness to get to it.

Last night I ran the slutty dress idea by him and he didn't think that was a good idea but he said I could wear his Falcons jersey that lights up if I wanted to. I think I'll show up wearing it as a dress with my thigh high boots.

----------


## CPUd

Finally in the Hall of Fame

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## John F Kennedy III

GO FALCONS! 

44-36

----------


## CPUd



----------


## oyarde

Today , in a rare act of american unification , absent since Pearl Harbor , 49 states will cheer for Atlanta to prevail and make America Great.

----------


## oyarde

From the bowels of Hell and the place that has been responsible for the attempted destruction of the world and america long before the arrival of the california disease; New England . From the state of georgia, land of peaches ,pecans , onions , slavery and discount carpet ;Atlanta . Go Falcons.

----------


## CPUd

> From the bowels of Hell and the place that has been responsible for the attempted destruction of the world and america long before the arrival of the california disease; New England . From the state of georgia, land of peaches ,pecans , onions , slavery and discount carpet ;Atlanta . Go Falcons.


GA also has good prices on fireworks

----------


## phill4paul

> GA also has good prices on fireworks


  and peanuts.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

3 hours! Get pumped!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Politics injected already: Three women from the cast of "Hamilton" sang America the Beautiful, and added a line about sisterhood. Gurl power!

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Politics injected already: Three women from the cast of "Hamilton" sang America the Beautiful, and added a line about sisterhood. Gurl power!


Gross.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Closing in on Lady Gaga's satanic+Islamic+Illuminati halftime show.

----------


## euphemia

Got sick of the deification of Tom Brady during the pregame.  

Good game if you like watching Atlanta score touchdowns.  Which we do.

----------


## phill4paul

That was the pick from Hell.

----------


## CPUd

> Closing in on Lady Gaga's satanic+Islamic+Illuminati halftime show.


Mark Dice already making the video

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Falcons up 21-3 at halftime!

----------


## CPUd

Falcons need to score like 5 more TDs to get the over, the Patriots aren't helping them out very much.

----------


## euphemia

Best Commercial:  SuperBowl Babies.

----------


## Carlybee



----------


## euphemia

The Falcons are so low key it's almost ridiculous.  Matt Ryan looks like he wears a bow tie and works in Accounts Receivable somewhere.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Field goals won't bring NE back. Atlanta defense ruling this game.

----------


## georgiaboy

> Got sick of the deification of Tom Brady during the pregame.  
> 
> Good game if you like watching Atlanta score touchdowns.  Which we do.


The Brady and Patriot love fest continues throughout the game; sickening, really.

As do the Falcon TDs.  Not sickening.

----------


## navy-vet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txXwg712zw4

----------


## phill4paul

> Field goals won't bring NE back. *Atlanta defense ruling this game.*


 Yup.

----------


## CPUd

ATL defense needs 1 more stop

----------


## phill4paul

Fair catch.

----------


## Jan2017

Could still be interesting at 2:00 break . . . and down to the eight yard line

and now a two-point conversion to tie and OT

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Falcons won't just play zone defense and let Brady lob passes all day long.


 28-28 great game 
I'll admit when I'm wrong. Even accounting for sacks attributed to coverage the Falcons had a good pass rush today.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Looks like we have a game!

----------


## phill4paul

Couldn't write a better movie script for advertisers.

----------


## CPUd

defense better wake the $#@! up

----------


## Jan2017

Pats in FG range in OT already

----------


## tommyrp12

The GOAT!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The GOAT!!!!!!!!!


Tuck.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

And the Cheatriots bought another ring.

----------


## TheTexan

If I were to ever be gay for somebody, it would be for Tom Brady, right now

----------


## CPUd

The Falcons had that game until their last drive when they got that holding call that put them out of FG range.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Why did that feel like the Alabama vs. Clemson championship game?

----------


## specsaregood

> Couldn't write a better movie script for advertisers.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XNTT5I/




> Professional sports in America: it's all about fair play and the goal of winning championships. At least that's the spin. But could it be a massive showbiz operation filled with greedy owners, crooked referees, and coddled players, all with the unstated goal of grabbing as much money as possible?
> 
> Author Brian Tuohy provides a full-sourced saga of the corruption that has infected the storied histories of the NBA, MLB, NFL, NHL, and NASCAR.
> 
> With reality obscured by a complacent and often complicit sports media, The Fix Is In shines a light on a hidden history of clandestine arrangements between television networks and sports leagues, all against a background of drinking, drugging, and crime.
> 
> Finally, here's a book that unflinchingly examines the sordid underbelly of the American sports industry

----------


## John F Kennedy III



----------


## MallsRGood

Tom Brady is a mediocre QB.

...and a piece of $#@! human being.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Are they booing? Is this nation filled with crybabies?

----------


## phill4paul

> Are they booing? Is this nation filled with crybabies?


  Perhaps there was an awakening to being controlled?

----------


## TheTexan

> Tom Brady is a mediocre QB.
> 
> ...and a piece of $#@! human being.


It's cool, its only natural to be jealous

----------


## Jan2017

> Couldn't write a better movie script for advertisers.


World Series 7th game in an extra inning . . . and now the first Super Bowl in OT.

- not to mention a last fraction of a second 'Nova shot and last second Clemson touchdown in the NCAA championship games
and a non-politician TeeVee celebrity star tycoon wins the Presidency . . . go figure!

----------


## phill4paul

> If I were to ever be gay for somebody, it would be for Tom Brady, right now


  Some feminist on FB have noted how much they loved his "dude booty." I mentioned that was sexist and the told me to shut my privilege.

----------


## sam1952

However, whatever happened there, wow. As a Steeler fan I was lovin' the Pat's getting their asses kicked. There was no way Pat's would come bacck, even kicking an on-side kick in the 3rd qt. But the football gods saw it differently. Atlanta lost that game. so many chances to put it away and they failed like losers. The Patriot's hung in there and took advantage of every opportunity given them and succeeded every time. Everything feel into place... even the coin toss.. Tom Brady, best quarterback of all time, Patroits, best team of all time... What a team effort at the end of that game, bravo!

I hate seeing it too...

----------


## MallsRGood

> It's cool, its only natural to be jealous


I'm not jealous, I'm contemptuous.

I'm also not a fan of whatever that other team was, Georgia or sumptin...

Basically, I just loathe Brady because he's overrated.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Experience wins. Atlanta should have run up the score. Instead, they let down their guard.

----------


## TheTexan

> Some feminist on FB have noted how much they loved his "dude booty." I mentioned that was sexist and the told me to shut my privilege.


+rep Tom Brady is a person, not some object to stare at and sexualize

----------


## Carlybee

I don't watch football but watched a bit since one of the Pats went to the same high school I did.

----------


## oyarde

> The Falcons had that game until their last drive when they got that holding call that put them out of FG range.


Yep , blew it , would have had the lock with the 11 point lead .

----------


## phill4paul

> However, whatever happened there, wow. As a Steeler fan I was lovin' the Pat's getting their asses kicked. There was no way Pat's would come bacck, even kicking an on-side kick in the 3rd qt. But the football gods saw it differently. Atlanta lost that game. so many chances to put it away and they failed like losers. The Patriot's hung in there and took advantage of every opportunity given them and succeeded every time. Everything feel into place... even the coin toss.. Tom Brady, best quarterback of all time, Patroits, best team of all time... What a team effort at the end of that game, bravo!
> 
> I hate seeing it too...


  It was like it was Hollywood scripted. Hell, I called it sitting in my chair watching it before it happened. The old lady told me to STFU. That there was no way NE could win. I called it at half time. I called it because it was Hollywood standard material. OT and NE win. At halftime. I'm not a psychic. I'm just a reader of drama and fiction.

----------


## phill4paul

> +rep Tom Brady is a person, not some object to stare at and sexualize


  Thank you. They say red-blooded American males, such as you and myself, are insensitive. I'm very sensitive. Sensitivity was taught to me by my mother, sisters and ex-wife. Oh, and the nieces. Can't forget them. I was wrong to point out the hypocrisy it seems.  I do agree with you though. Tom Brady's butt is not some object to stare at and sexualize. I'm like, Oh, me Gerd. Then they remind me I'm privileged.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It was like it was Hollywood scripted. Hell, I called it sitting in my chair watching it before it happened. The old lady told me to STFU. That there was no way NE could win. I called it at half time. I called it because it was Hollywood standard material. OT and NE win. At halftime. I'm not a psychic. I'm just a reader of drama and fiction.


Just like a pro wrestling "match".

With *billions* of dollars on the line, there is no way any of this is being left to random chance.

----------


## devil21

> Couldn't write a better movie script for advertisers.


lol

Like the game was going to be allowed to be over by halftime.  Who didn't think the Patriots would come "roaring back" in the second half?  

Nice planned offsides by Freeney to ensure the Pats got two shots at the 2pt conversion.  So rigged.

----------


## sam1952

New England and over... How'd ya like to have had at halftime...

----------


## CPUd

> Are they booing? Is this nation filled with crybabies?


It's tradition to boo Roger Goodell.  They do it at the draft as well.

----------


## Suzanimal

Why, Buzzards....Why?

There was one bartender wearing a Patriots jersey, I thought she was going to have to fight her way out of the bar last night.

----------


## specsaregood

> Just like a pro wrestling "match".
> 
> With *billions* of dollars on the line, there is no way any of this is being left to random chance.


Not to mention that it is a communist organization and all the profits are split evenly amongst the team owners.

----------


## CPUd

> However, whatever happened there, wow. As a Steeler fan I was lovin' the Pat's getting their asses kicked. There was no way Pat's would come bacck, even kicking an on-side kick in the 3rd qt. But the football gods saw it differently. Atlanta lost that game. so many chances to put it away and they failed like losers. The Patriot's hung in there and took advantage of every opportunity given them and succeeded every time. Everything feel into place... even the coin toss.. Tom Brady, best quarterback of all time, Patroits, best team of all time... What a team effort at the end of that game, bravo!
> 
> I hate seeing it too...



The Falcons were playing clockball most of the 2nd half.  In the 3rd quarter they wanted a time out, Matt Ryan went back to the official and waited for the play clock to get to 0:01 before calling it.  But clockball only works if you can keep your offense on the field.  Don't know what kind of defense in the NFL can go out there for 93 plays:

----------


## Suzanimal

> From the bowels of Hell and the place that has been responsible for the attempted destruction of the world and america long before the arrival of the california disease; New England . From the state of georgia, land of peaches ,pecans , onions , slavery and discount carpet ;Atlanta . Go Falcons.





> GA also has good prices on fireworks





> and peanuts.


Don't forget, Coca-Cola, Krispy Kreme, Chick-fil-a, Gone With the Wind, Ray Charles, Bill Hicks, Flannery O'Connor, Julia Roberts, Hulk Hogan, Jackie Robinson, Jeff Foxworthy, Pretty Boy Floyd, Doc Holiday,  Kanye West, The Dukes of Hazzard, The Walking Dead, Designing Women, Honey Boo-Boo, and, I suspect, a good many of the People of Walmart (AF should be especially grateful to our state). Plus, we take one for the team and protect the rest of y'all from Florida.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Not to mention that it is a communist organization and all the profits are split evenly amongst the team owners.


And pinching the taxpayers for new stadiums...

----------


## CPUd

> And pinching the taxpayers for new stadiums...


It depends on the city, and the particulars of the deal, but it can be mutually beneficial.  Nashville was having a hard time with tourism, the stadium + the arena for the Predators helped bring that back.  That's jobs, money being spent in the city, somewhere around $5B a year now.  The city can cover the cost of the stadium in 1 year's worth of sales tax alone.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

> Just like a pro wrestling "match".
> 
> With *billions* of dollars on the line, there is no way any of this is being left to random chance.


Damn straight.

----------


## John F Kennedy III

James White's knee was down.

http://dailysnark.com/falcons-fans-g...sed-goal-line/

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Why, Buzzards....Why?
> 
> There was one bartender wearing a Patriots jersey, I thought she was going to have to fight her way out of the bar last night.


Some say the defense just got worn out by the fourth quarter.  New England had the ball over 40 minutes and the Falcons only 22.

What a game!  Thought it was over towards the end of the third.  Even when the Pats got within 16- didn't think they could get two two point conversions.  But when it went to overtime it was obvious Falcons would not be able to stop them.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> And pinching the taxpayers for new stadiums...


Didn't work for San Diego. Raider's Las Vegas project collapsing too.

----------


## JK/SEA

> James White's knee was down.
> 
> http://dailysnark.com/falcons-fans-g...sed-goal-line/



fake news.

and besides, the pats still had 2 more downs to punch it in.

good game...i wanted the falcons to win...too bad.

----------


## CPUd



----------

